# Hope Ma Hen gets to feeling better:Driveler #106



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

Music coming shortly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

Not music but close enough


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Music coming shortly



Why haven't you posted the music already?  Hurrup!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Finally get Bama to speak to us and its a lock her down. He's hangin with them Mods too much.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2014)

for Keebs to feel better soon!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Finally get Bama to speak to us and its a lock her down. He's hangin with them Mods too much.



I know.  Hurts my emotions.  Maybe we should get hmd03- to send him a sadly worded PM?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Finally get Bama to speak to us and its a lock her down. He's hangin with them Mods too much.




They cain't talk much when they on security detail.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Good idea, Hdm03 send Bama a pm or two sadly worded for Hfg, Thanks pal..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> for Keebs to feel better soon!



x2. Maybe i should go buy and rub her head while sing "soft kitty, pur..pur.. purrrrr"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe he is still out of it from his electrical shock?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bakerdemous hasnt been in to see us since he went to chehaw.  The MIR and MIB arent being very social with us small timers..


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

Extremely sadly worded PM sent.


Bama be toying with our emotions and it hurts badly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

BTW mud, thats Penny.. and shes HAWT!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Bout time for a nap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BTW mud, thats Penny.. and shes HAWT!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Finally get Bama to speak to us and its a lock her down. He's hangin with them Mods too much.



I'm sorry, guys. 

You get to where you are all over the forum reading and you just get to the point where you don't post very much.
I still wuv's ya.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sorry, guys.
> 
> You get to where you are all over the forum reading and you just get to the point where you don't post very much.
> I still wuv's ya.



 

hdm03- must have a way with words.

Glad ya stopped by rhbama3


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sorry, guys.
> 
> You get to where you are all over the forum reading and you just get to the point where you don't post very much.
> I still wuv's ya.



We still wuv's you too,two,to,tu-tu
Wobert woo. 





make a rhyme ERY time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sorry, guys.
> 
> You get to where you are all over the forum reading and you just get to the point where you don't post very much.
> I still wuv's ya.


 Just pokin at ya.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We still wuv's you too,two,to,tu-tu
> Wobert woo.
> 
> 
> ...



Oohhhhh, do it for me too, i love rymes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just pokin at ya.
> 
> 
> Oohhhhh, do it for me too, i love rymes



We still wuvs you too,two,to,tu-tu
Mud woo






ERY time.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

Apology PM from Bama received and accepted.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We still wuvs you too,two,to,tu-tu
> Mud woo
> 
> 
> ...





hdm03 said:


> Apology PM from Bama received and accepted.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Miz Hornet we used tou pecans from a place in Hawkensville called Goosneck Farms. Dont know if it is still there or not.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2014)

Aaawww, thank ya'll........... sore throat, sinus's draining to beat the band, sneezing and coughing.......... no flu shot this year, just didn't "trust" it for some reason.......... 'bout to kick back in my recliner wiff my blanket and imagine Mud singing Soft Kitty to me...........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't like Skittles


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww, thank ya'll........... sore throat, sinus's draining to beat the band, sneezing and coughing.......... no flu shot this year, just didn't "trust" it for some reason.......... 'bout to kick back in my recliner wiff my blanket and imagine Mud singing Soft Kitty to me...........



he promised not to mat your chest hair.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

oh my......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he promised not to mat your chest hair.



 he told you about that?!?!?!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 24, 2014)

My day is almost over then a 4.5 day weekend begins!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> he told you about that?!?!?!



Hims a fluffy blabber mouth.  Gotta watch thatt mud kid


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Morning Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> My day is almost over then a 4.5 day weekend begins!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he promised not to mat your chest hair.



I said nothing of the sorts


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

I just tried to post KING in the Mods are stalkin you now and it is  locked out That aint fair.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Miz Hornet we used tou pecans from a place in Hawkensville called Goosneck Farms. Dont know if it is still there or not.



They still there. Only opened seasonally. Gotta pass it to get to my sister's house. 

God's country down there I tell ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> I said nothing of the sorts



Hea! Settle down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hea! Settle down.



Sorry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww, thank ya'll........... sore throat, sinus's draining to beat the band, sneezing and coughing.......... no flu shot this year, just didn't "trust" it for some reason.......... 'bout to kick back in my recliner wiff my blanket and imagine Mud singing Soft Kitty to me...........



Feel betta Sista.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

HEHE Mrs H done got mud straight.  Quick fast and in a hurry like too


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I just tried to post KING in the Mods are stalkin you now and it is  locked out That aint fair.



Mods and Admins posting in a locked thread.  

There should be a sticky.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HEHE Mrs H done got mud straight.  Quick fast and in a hurry like too



hey leroy, psssst... come here.....................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> hey leroy, psssst... come here.....................








1 moo agen


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

Mods your at 49 flip da page.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

sure can tell its lunch time... Driveler DIED...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Baloney sammich and Beef broth.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

King size PB snickers.  I ate it with NO SHAME


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Well i started off wif a salad loaded with all the vegies, caesar and ranch dressing, topped with boiled eggs and bacon bits. Then i made it to the roast, mashed taters and gravey, collard greens, tomato's and okra,  ate some fried fish, and when i got back here to work , one of the womens made a red velvet cake so i had a slice of that. I'm in a peaceful place right now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

Smoked Salmon and cheese.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i started off wif a salad loaded with all the vegies, caesar and ranch dressing, topped with boiled eggs and bacon bits. Then i made it to the roast, mashed taters and gravey, collard greens, tomato's and okra,  ate some fried fish, and when i got back here to work , one of the womens made a red velvet cake so i had a slice of that. I'm in a peaceful place right now.



You always eat good..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cheekun,rice,mushrooms,cream o cheekun soup,water all cooked together. You know cheekun n rice. Wiff a few drops of Texas Pete on the cheekun.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2014)

Deer summer sausage
Ham sandwich 
BBQ chips


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You always eat good..



I don't call that eatin. I call it glutton. 




Juss kiddin Mud.
You knows I'z wuvs ya to,two,too,2,tu-tudeff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cheekun,rice,mushrooms,cream o cheekun soup,water all cooked together. You know cheekun n rice. Wiff a few drops of Texas Pete on the cheekun.



My BIL puts hotsauce on his chicken.  Honestly always figured the boy was crazy.  Then I tried it.  I put hotsauce on my chicken now too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Deer summer sausage
> Ham sandwich
> BBQ chips



well look at you


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cheekun,rice,mushrooms,cream o cheekun soup,water all cooked together. You know cheekun n rice. Wiff a few drops of Texas Pete on the cheekun.



 that sounds good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Deer summer sausage
> Ham sandwich
> BBQ chips


QUANG! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> My BIL puts hotsauce on his chicken.  Honestly always figured the boy was crazy.  Then I tried it.  I put hotsauce on my chicken now too.



Why you thank they gots little packets of TX Pete at da chick fil a, silly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> QUANG!
> 
> 
> Why you thank they gots little packets of TX Pete at da chick fil a, silly



I dont go in to eat.  They have texas pete there.  I might have to go in and order next time.  Grab my a handful and hoard the tx pete..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't call that eatin. I call it glutton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But, but, but they was all small portions, it all fit on one plate, well, xcept for the salad, and the cake.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> But, but, but they was all small portions, it all fit on one plate, well, xcept for the salad, and the cake.



all on the same plate or all items fit on 1 plate each?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My BIL puts hotsauce on his chicken.  Honestly always figured the boy was crazy.  Then I tried it.  I put hotsauce on my chicken now too.



Dip your pork chop in Texas Pete! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> well look at you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont go in to eat.  They have texas pete there.  I might have to go in and order next time.  Grab my a handful and hoard the tx pete..



  you been stawkin me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you been stawkin me.



well, see, umm, what had happened was.  member when you and the hubby was in my neck of the woods not long ago?  I kinda um caught ya grabbing a double handful while i was going thry the drive thru.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

Where is Jeff at?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

Jeff is with TP


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i started off wif a salad loaded with all the vegies, caesar and ranch dressing, topped with boiled eggs and bacon bits. Then i made it to the roast, mashed taters and gravey, collard greens, tomato's and okra,  ate some fried fish, and when i got back here to work , one of the womens made a red velvet cake so i had a slice of that. I'm in a peaceful place right now.


Darlin', you keep this up and you're gonna go from "fluffy" to DAAAaaaaannnggg, before you know it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> My BIL puts hotsauce on his chicken.  Honestly always figured the boy was crazy.  Then I tried it.  I put hotsauce on my chicken now too.


I love hot sauce on my cheekun gizzards........... 

Welp, loaded up on benedryl and cough syrup & watching Zombie Apocalypse.......... missing Walking Dead..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Wonder what kinda phone Jeff gone git. Elementary, Middle , High School or College or BEYOND.


Might be havin to call his phone, Dr. sir.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you keep this up and you're gonna go from "fluffy" to DAAAaaaaannnggg, before you know it!
> 
> I love hot sauce on my cheekun gizzards...........
> 
> Welp, loaded up on benedryl and cough syrup & watching Zombie Apocalypse.......... missing Walking Dead..........



We watched that last weekend. 
Thier zomies are lot more agile than them Walkin Dead zombies. (as H22 said)


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We watched that last weekend.
> Thier zomies are lot more agile than them Walkin Dead zombies. (as H22 said)



Yeah they are.......... these scare me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

yall watched world war Z?  Them are some quick Zombies..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall watched world war Z?  Them are some quick Zombies..



ain't seen that one............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you keep this up and you're gonna go from "fluffy" to DAAAaaaaannnggg, before you know it!
> 
> I love hot sauce on my cheekun gizzards...........
> 
> Welp, loaded up on benedryl and cough syrup & watching Zombie Apocalypse.......... missing Walking Dead..........



yep, need to start exer..exercizi,, workin out more.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ain't seen that one............



Them Zombies were fast


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Them Zombies were fast



and jump like crazy


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you keep this up and you're gonna go from "fluffy" to DAAAaaaaannnggg, before you know it!
> 
> I love hot sauce on my cheekun gizzards...........
> 
> Welp, loaded up on benedryl and cough syrup & watching Zombie Apocalypse.......... missing Walking Dead..........





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall watched world war Z?  Them are some quick Zombies..



I haven't seen those yet either!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

You should watch Z crickett.  its pretty good.  Ill have to check out ZA i havent seen it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Almost time to git the freakin weekend started!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Almost time to git the freakin weekend started!



I foresee some EW in your future


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I foresee some EW in your future



 Ya'll have a good one. Stay warm. I'monna be sittin in front of da fireplace all weekend!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Almost time to git the freakin weekend started!



Just popped a top.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

I done got sleepy....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a good one. Stay warm. I'monna be sittin in front of da fireplace all weekend!


Bye



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I done got sleepy....



I interupt yo nap.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye
> 
> 
> 
> I interupt yo nap.



And skeered my forklift too.  Now it wont crank


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

I walked in and Leroy about run out the back door


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I walked in and Leroy about run out the back door



man wearing a taboggin, that trench coat and towering over me.  skeered me to death.  Bout soiled myself... twice


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I walked in and Leroy about run out the back door


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man wearing a taboggin, that trench coat and towering over me.  skeered me to death.  Bout soiled myself... twice





Keebs said:


>



That benedry done messed keebs up.  poor gal caint read taday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Less than thirty minutes, looks like errybody is gone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

I be here..  Im always here.   I think keebs went night night at the computer


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be here..  Im always here.   I think keebs went night night at the computer



She dreaming bout soft , pretty kitty's.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She dreaming bout soft , pretty kitty's.



"Soft kitty, warm Kitty little ball of fur.."  Poor keebs.. dats a nightmare


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She dreaming bout soft , pretty kitty's.



Did you ever get that Vicks smell off your hands?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did you ever get that Vicks smell off your hands?



, long story, drop it. Speakin of ,i'm gonna lock up and hit the road. Everybody have a good weekend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> , long story, drop it. Speakin of ,i'm gonna lock up and hit the road. Everybody have a good weekend



Behave.  Nice seeing ya maam.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2014)

recon Im gonna pull out early.  Everyone have a good safe weekend.  Someone drank 1 fur me..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

welp. I guess we done lost Jeff C.. Went and got him one of them smart phones and now he don't know how to use it. 
Guess that smart phone done out smarted him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2014)

Welp the weekend has arrived.  Wish I didn't have to bring the briefcase home.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "Soft kitty, warm Kitty little ball of fur.."  Poor keebs.. dats a nightmare


BAZINGA!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> welp. I guess we done lost Jeff C.. Went and got him one of them smart phones and now he don't know how to use it.
> Guess that smart phone done out smarted him.


 get your boy to call & tell him how to work it!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Welp the weekend has arrived.  Wish I didn't have to bring the briefcase home.


that sucks......... but at least you can wear your gobblersuit and be comfortable while ya work!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> welp. I guess we done lost Jeff C.. Went and got him one of them smart phones and now he don't know how to use it.
> Guess that smart phone done out smarted him.



I did.....and I made my first post in da Billy thread wit it. Figgered it would fit in better there, considering my ability to operate it at this point.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I did.....and I made my first post in da Billy thread wit it. Figgered it would fit in better there, considering my ability to operate it at this point.



Soooooo, I don't need to git one right
Blood been textin my all day. Cost 20 cents per post. AND takes 2 hours for me to post back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Me and jeffro postin from out smart phones!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Really?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

All alone&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Natural.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Me and jeffro postin from out smart phones!!!!!


I can tell by the spelling!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Good night I'm out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2014)

If you were wondering how bad the federal gubmint really is right now, they just sent me a letter for federal jury duty. This sux.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I did.....and I made my first post in da Billy thread wit it. Figgered it would fit in better there, considering my ability to operate it at this point.


 The Billy thread?!?!? Not HERE??? I am sooooo disappointed in you!!!!!1


mudracing101 said:


> Me and jeffro postin from out smart phones!!!!!


 2 idjits get together.........wanna hear the punch line?????


mudracing101 said:


> Really?


Yes!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> If you were wondering how bad the federal gubmint really is right now, they just sent me a letter for federal jury duty. This sux.....


 that sucks..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> If you were wondering how bad the federal gubmint really is right now, they just sent me a letter for federal jury duty. This sux.....



My son got a letter for jury duty. We were so scared to open it thinkin he'd done sompin bad. Thank goodness it wa juss Jury duty.  Seriously, He's a good kid. Bless his heart.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> The Billy thread?!?!? Not HERE??? I am sooooo disappointed in you!!!!!1
> 
> 2 idjits get together.........wanna hear the punch line?????
> 
> ...



My second post will be here. It won't matter if it don't make any sense here either....or if there is mipelled werds


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

Here let me attempt it Keebsy. You'll probly be sound asleep by the time I hit "post quick reply".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

Heyyyyy Keebsy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2014)

I go through all dat and she runs off


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I go through all dat and she runs off



IGNORE


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> My second post will be here. It won't matter if it don't make any sense here either....or if there is mipelled werds





Jeff C. said:


> Here let me attempt it Keebsy. You'll probly be sound asleep by the time I hit "post quick reply".





Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy Keebsy!


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> IGNORE


 shame on you! 
ok, jacked up on breathing treatment, a shot or 2 of wisers, ............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2014)

Temp is up this AM and the coffee is hot and ready to be consumed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 25, 2014)

Happy Saturday Morning Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers.

I have been up since 4:45 AM, and so far, I took the dog out to let her do her business,  washed two loads of laundry, ate some breakfast, read the newspaper from cover to cover, so now I thought that I would check in here to see just who was doing who, and how many times, etc.  

Now, I would appreciate some of your fresh brewed coffee to help scare these sleep monsters away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2014)

Mernin.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Saturday Morning Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers.
> 
> I have been up since 4:45 AM, and so far, I took the dog out to let her do her business,  washed two loads of laundry, ate some breakfast, read the newspaper from cover to cover, so now I thought that I would check in here to see just who was doing who, and how many times, etc.
> 
> Now, I would appreciate some of your fresh brewed coffee to help scare these sleep monsters away.





Jeff C. said:


> Mernin.....



How is the dog sitting going EE?

morning chief


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2014)

yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How is the dog sitting going EE?
> 
> morning chief



Mornin gobble! 



Hankus said:


> yep



Wud up? This smartphone stuff ain't all it's cracked up to be...............yet


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How is the dog sitting going EE?
> 
> morning chief




The dog sitting is a piece of cake.  So far this week, "Ginger" lets me know when she needs to do her business and I take her outside in the COLD and freeze my rear-end off whiles she tinkles and then looks around at every squirrel and bird etc in the neighborhood.  Finally, she listens to me and decides to complete the "business process" before going back inside.  Of course, taking her outside at 11PM and then again at about 5 AM has a tendency to freeze my "assets" and it takes me a while to thaw out once I get back inside.    I know that I have used a bunch of those little blue plastic "poop bags" so far this week. 

Ginger is really a smart little dog and is more like a family member than a dog it seems.  I know my Daughter and Son-in-law are really attached to her (and so am I).


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


>




Oh Really!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Turkeypaw (Jan 25, 2014)

My water lines in the bathroom are frozen. And I never made it too the beer store. 



Oh well, I gots wine.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2014)

Turkeypaw said:


> My water lines in the bathroom are frozen. And I never made it too the beer store.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I gots wine.



Pass me a glass cause I'm out!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2014)

Wine is good, do you got any cheese?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2014)

To follow the weather and see what the week will bring.

To ddd who stayed up late following the maps and the rest who followed his guidance on making a milk and bread run or not.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> To follow the weather and see what the week will bring.
> 
> To ddd who stayed up late following the maps and the rest who followed his guidance on making a milk and bread run or not.




Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you.

It is a slow morning in my neck of the woods.  Can't seem to get my rear in gear this morning.  Please send over several cups of the fresh brewed stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2014)

Mornin.....I've got digital snowflakes in the forecast on Jag's weather station.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2014)

Morning Youngins.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2014)

Great  just GREAT, we FINALLY get a goooood chance of winter weather (aka SNOW)and I'm sick!  Oh well, I'll just have to end up in the horsepital, 'cause my butt will be out in the middle of it!! Charging my camera now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2014)

Gonna slide right by us.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna slide right by us.



I'm thinking it will slide by me too, just icy mix, so I ain't gonna get too excited nor hold my breath!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jan 26, 2014)

Snow possible for me on Tuesday night and Wednesday.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm thinking it will slide by me too, just icy mix, so I ain't gonna get too excited nor hold my breath!



I predict you will be keeping a close eye on DDD.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I predict you will be keeping a close eye on DDD.



 I always do, him AND Miguel!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2014)

Turkeypaw said:


> Snow possible for me on Tuesday night and Wednesday.



Good Luck!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I always do, him AND Miguel!



Yep yep.  Get you some bread milk and eggs and make French toast.


----------



## kracker (Jan 26, 2014)

I saw, what looked like, two rabbis fighting in Bricktown. Musta been a new form of Jew-Jitsu...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2014)

Bring it on


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2014)

Bring it on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bring it on





gobbleinwoods said:


> Bring it on



You can say that again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can say that again.



Okay


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay









 You got a new smart phone too didn't ya.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 26, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


>





Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Yep yep.  Get you some bread milk and eggs and make French toast.


I even got some homemade cheekun soup made up too.......... juss remember "Country Girls WILL Survive"!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can say that again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2014)

Evening Keebs, hope you feeling better.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2014)

Happy Mundy kids!! 
Anyone want the yuck an the crud? I have plenty of it stuck in my head tonight! This one might make me visit the docta!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Mundy kids!!
> Anyone want the yuck an the crud? I have plenty of it stuck in my head tonight! This one might make me visit the docta!



Thanks for the offer but NO

Well had to read back in DDD's weather prediction this morning so the coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2014)

WSB news just mentioned winter weather for tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> WSB news just mentioned winter weather for tomorrow.



I would like winter weather 8 out of 12 months of the year! Warm up just long enough to grow some veggies and then right back to cold!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I would like winter weather 8 out of 12 months of the year! Warm up just long enough to grow some veggies and then right back to cold!



Think Alaska


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Mundy kids!!
> Anyone want the yuck an the crud? I have plenty of it stuck in my head tonight! This one might make me visit the docta!



Uh Oh....no bueno amigo! Hope you kick it soon, brother.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks for the offer but NO
> 
> Well had to read back in DDD's weather prediction this morning so the coffee is brewed and ready to be served.



Well, I'll have a cup and await your short version of an update, thnak ya very much.


Moanin drivelers!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Mundy kids!!
> Anyone want the yuck an the crud? I have plenty of it stuck in my head tonight! This one might make me visit the docta!


I'm headed to the store as soon as I can and get some Musinex Sinus meds, Crickett & another friend recommended it to me, so it can't hurt..... but after a rather restless night, I actually feel better this morning!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks for the offer but NO
> 
> Well had to read back in DDD's weather prediction this morning so the coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


Mernin, Gobbler, I might have to run to Wally World & see what's left on the shelves this morning!


blood on the ground said:


> I would like winter weather 8 out of 12 months of the year! Warm up just long enough to grow some veggies and then right back to cold!


I like the way you think!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Think Alaska


 Uuuuhhno........


Jeff C. said:


> Uh Oh....no bueno amigo! Hope you kick it soon, brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiya Chief!!  I"m diggin the avatar, darlin!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, I am not a happy camper this morning.  Shipment was supposed to be here early this morning so that I could get it processed and delivered later today to my customer.  Nope, Nada, Nothing was shipped as promised so I am left here twiddling my thumbs since 4:15AM today.  Now with this bad weather moving in, it looks like the end of the week now at the earliest before I can get it taken care of. 

And now back to our regular scheduled program!!!





ps:  Does anybody have some 90 proof coffee this morning????  I think that I might be needing some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm headed to the store as soon as I can and get some Musinex Sinus meds, Crickett & another friend recommended it to me, so it can't hurt..... but after a rather restless night, I actually feel better this morning!
> 
> Mernin, Gobbler, I might have to run to Wally World & see what's left on the shelves this morning!
> 
> ...



 Moanin schweety.....glad you feelin better!  

 MizT couldn see that Chief under name easily, she'll see this as a constant reminder though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

mernin folks.

Glad your feeling a little better keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning



Mudro!!! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> mernin folks.
> 
> Glad your feeling a little better keebs



h_f_h!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Tryin to figger out who's house south of me the Jag and I are gonna go get snowed in at.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

All is quiet in the driveler!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin schweety.....glad you feelin better!
> 
> MizT couldn see that Chief under name easily, she'll see this as a constant reminder though.


   


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning


hey, you got them sleds ready???


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mernin folks.
> 
> Glad your feeling a little better keebs


 thank you, don't know if it wuz the Master Tonic, extra water, inhaler, breathing treatments or the steroid pill I took....  I actually begged roommie to shoot me, at least I'd have to feel better!


Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to figger out who's house south of me the Jag and I are gonna go get snowed in at.


 


Jeff C. said:


> All is quiet in the driveler!


Not for long!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hey, you got them sleds ready???
> 
> thank you, don't know if it wuz the Master Tonic, extra water, inhaler, breathing treatments or the steroid pill I took....  I actually begged roommie to shoot me, at least I'd have to feel better!
> 
> ...



Think everybody is already hunkering down for this unknown weather impact.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm headed to the store as soon as I can and get some Musinex Sinus meds, Crickett & another friend recommended it to me, so it can't hurt..... but after a rather restless night, I actually feel better this morning!
> :



If you go to the Mucinex website & select your symptoms it will recommend which one you need. Also don't let the price of it discourage you from getting it! It ain't cheap but it works!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to figger out who's house south of me the Jag and I are gonna go get snowed in at.


Man, it would be awesome if Tifton got some snow.



Keebs said:


> hey, you got them sleds ready???
> 
> thank you, don't know if it wuz the Master Tonic, extra water, inhaler, breathing treatments or the steroid pill I took....  I actually begged roommie to shoot me, at least I'd have to feel better!
> 
> ...



Hey lady.


Went swimming Sat. afternoon in a pond in the middle of nowhere. Got chilly. Just imagine the sound of the SPU----LASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that a fluffy man makes when he loses his footing while blasting the 12 gauge wif high brass duck load


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

yall please say a little prayer for Kerri


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Man, it would be awesome if Tifton got some snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are going to get _Something_!

If a fluffy man falls in a pond in the middle of nowhere and no one is aroud to hear it, does it make a SPU-----LASH sound?



havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall please say a little prayer for Kerri



She's got'em Bud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall please say a little prayer for Kerri



You got it ,


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You are going to get _Something_!
> 
> If a fluffy man falls in a pond in the middle of nowhere and no one is aroud to hear it, does it make a SPU-----LASH sound?
> 
> ...



Problem was , there were people around to hear it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Problem was , there were people around to hear it.



Yeah, but are they all in agreement on it sounding like SPU-----LASH?

Maybe it sounded like CHA-----FUNK-----TA !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but are they all in agreement on it sounding like SPU-----LASH?
> 
> Maybe it sounded like CHA-----FUNK-----TA !



It was a drawn out long trying not to fall SPLASH.SPLASH..SPLASH......SCA....LUOOOOOOSH


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It was a drawn out long trying not to fall SPLASH.SPLASH..SPLASH......SCA....LUOOOOOOSH



I can picture this in my head.  Funny stuff.  Morning Wyatt Earp.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin mrs. hornet22 



mudracing101 said:


> It was a drawn out long trying not to fall SPLASH.SPLASH..SPLASH......SCA....LUOOOOOOSH



Wish it had only been a short LUOOSH since it blew up da page.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2014)

Errbody in dis house been sick wif da floo all freekin week!!

 I can't wait to get back to work tonight! Packing an overnight bag (or two) cause I know I'll be stranded in the hood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin mrs. hornet22
> 
> 
> 
> Wish it had only been a short LUOOSH since it blew up da page.


Hey, it blew up the pond.



Sugar Plum said:


> Errbody in dis house been sick wif da floo all freekin week!!
> 
> I can't wait to get back to work tonight! Packing an overnight bag (or two) cause I know I'll be stranded in the hood.



Morning Sugar.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, it blew up the pond.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sugar.



Mornin' Mud!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2014)

Mornin` folks. Ya`ll be safe with all this weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Errbody in dis house been sick wif da floo all freekin week!!
> 
> I can't wait to get back to work tonight! Packing an overnight bag (or two) cause I know I'll be stranded in the hood.



Well well well....  

 Yikes! Sorry to hear that....hope it's winding down.



mudracing101 said:


> Hey, it blew up the pond.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sugar.



Fix it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Ya`ll be safe with all this weather.



Mornin Nic.....You too! Looks like they may be predicting more ICE down your way now.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well....
> 
> Yikes! Sorry to hear that....hope it's winding down.
> 
> ...



Seems like it is. Thank jeebus. I can't afford to get sick again!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Nic.....You too! Looks like they may be predicting more ICE down your way now.




Thanks Jeff, I saw that. No matter what, we`re ready for whatever gets thrown at us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Man, it would be awesome if Tifton got some snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been there done that myself. Shot. Fell backards. Couldn't get my feet under me. I was in one of them beaver run things. Luckily H22 was standing right next to me. He grabbed my gun then he grabbed my waders and jerked me up so fast I felt like I was flyin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Jeff, I saw that. No matter what, we`re ready for whatever gets thrown at us.



I know YOU are. 

Hate to bug you with this, but while your strollin through, did you see where I posted in your OLD 2005 Primitive Fire Makin thread?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I know YOU are.
> 
> Hate to bug you with this, but while your strollin through, did you see where I posted in your OLD 2005 Primitive Fire Makin thread?





You ain`t buggin` me  none at all. 

I saw that, and made a comment with a little helpful advice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Seems like it is. Thank jeebus. I can't afford to get sick again!



Lawd no!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> If you go to the Mucinex website & select your symptoms it will recommend which one you need. Also don't let the price of it discourage you from getting it! It ain't cheap but it works!


I stalled then said to self, "self, if Crickett says it works, get it!"


mudracing101 said:


> Man, it would be awesome if Tifton got some snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      


havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall please say a little prayer for Kerri


 ya'll got it............... that was a sweet text I got the other night!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hellllooo sista!


mudracing101 said:


> It was a drawn out long trying not to fall SPLASH.SPLASH..SPLASH......SCA....LUOOOOOOSH


  quit, I'm getting funny looks from my gigglin now!


Sugar Plum said:


> Errbody in dis house been sick wif da floo all freekin week!!
> 
> I can't wait to get back to work tonight! Packing an overnight bag (or two) cause I know I'll be stranded in the hood.


 you aren't stranded at all or if so, not too long!


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Ya`ll be safe with all this weather.


 I just left wally world wiff a small propane 2 eye stove, JUST in case!  Already got water buckets filled up & on the porch and got barrels to fill tonight at the horse pens!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been there done that myself. Shot. Fell backards. Couldn't get my feet under me. I was in one of them beaver run things. Luckily H22 was standing right next to me. He grabbed my gun then he grabbed my waders and jerked me up so fast I felt like I was flyin.


  Mr.Hawtnet to the rescue!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t buggin` me  none at all.
> 
> I saw that, and made a comment with a little helpful advice.



Ahhhhh....OK. Bout wore my shoulder out tryin to get an ember 

Lemme go have a look see.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I stalled then said to self, "self, if Crickett says it works, get it!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I am very seriously thinkin` about diggin` a well out by the barn. I mean a real well, and have a windlass, tickle, and well bucket to draw up water. Just for those times when electricity is scarce. Over at home, we still have the well, and at the cabin, I have 38,000 acres of water 20 feet from the back door. Here, the creek is a half mile off. I don`t want to haul water that far.

Take care, I got to run get chicken feed, then get my boat put up in the barn before this weather gets here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well....
> 
> Yikes! Sorry to hear that....hope it's winding down.
> 
> ...



Cant, you quoted it. Lets get to a new page


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall please say a little prayer for Kerri







Sugar Plum said:


> Errbody in dis house been sick wif da floo all freekin week!!
> 
> I can't wait to get back to work tonight! Packing an overnight bag (or two) cause I know I'll be stranded in the hood.



Dang  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been there done that myself. Shot. Fell backards. Couldn't get my feet under me. I was in one of them beaver run things. Luckily H22 was standing right next to me. He grabbed my gun then he grabbed my waders and jerked me up so fast I felt like I was flyin.







Keebs said:


> I stalled then said to self, "self, if Crickett says it works, get it!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant, you quoted it. Lets get to a new page



 Kang!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Coco coming home from school, sick Hope i dont get it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Burnt off some hard wood bottoms Sat, had rubber boots on, creek is only bout ankle deep. Xcept that one hole, i found it, splash, Wet on Sunday too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Where'd every body go.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

New page Yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Now??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yay, page is back to normal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Got some work to do, later.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Coco coming home from school, sick Hope i dont get it.



 dang everybody is gettin sick!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank God! I can see my ads again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Wonder where all the other suspects are?  This place is empty today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Weather man changed our snow chance to cold rain


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (1 members and 2 guests)
Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Weather man changed our snow chance to cold rain



No way!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank God! I can see my ads again.



No more ads for me....I have Ghostery. 



Jeff C. said:


> Wonder where all the other suspects are?  This place is empty today.



Everybody's in the weather thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No more ads for me....I have Ghostery.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody's in the weather thread.



Naw....I'm talkin bout dem idjits.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Uh oh, Mrs. V just saying her tummy dont feel good either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Weird......the page still blows up, but only when I quote someone. Then, when I Post it, it goes back to normal


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, Mrs. V just saying her tummy dont feel good either.



Come on up.....we're gettin snow.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I am very seriously thinkin` about diggin` a well out by the barn. I mean a real well, and have a windlass, tickle, and well bucket to draw up water. Just for those times when electricity is scarce. Over at home, we still have the well, and at the cabin, I have 38,000 acres of water 20 feet from the back door. Here, the creek is a half mile off. I don`t want to haul water that far.
> 
> Take care, I got to run get chicken feed, then get my boat put up in the barn before this weather gets here.


I wanna do that too!


mudracing101 said:


> Coco coming home from school, sick Hope i dont get it.


 poor baby!


mudracing101 said:


> Burnt off some hard wood bottoms Sat, had rubber boots on, creek is only bout ankle deep. Xcept that one hole, i found it, splash, Wet on Sunday too.


 sorry............. oh heck, I wish I coulda seen it!


mudracing101 said:


> Got some work to do, later.


 me too.......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Thank God! I can see my ads again.


 I gotta put Ghostery back on here.......


mudracing101 said:


> Weather man changed our snow chance to cold rain


 but, but, but..............


mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, Mrs. V just saying her tummy dont feel good either.


double ruh-roo.......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Come on up.....we're gettin snow.


 that's an idea!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

Everything is good with mama and baby.  She had a complication so she thought but everything seems normal.  
ANd we got a gender reveal


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> ya'll got it............... that was a sweet text I got the other night!



We wanted to call but didnt wanna bother you too much see how you were sick.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Everything is good with mama and baby.  She had a complication so she thought but everything seems normal.
> ANd we got a gender reveal



Twins??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Twins??



No No:  We ruled that out weeks back.. THANK GOD


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I wanna do that too!
> 
> poor baby!
> 
> ...



 You might have to cuddle wiff Jag! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Everything is good with mama and baby.  She had a complication so she thought but everything seems normal.
> ANd we got a gender reveal


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

Gonna have me a little hunting buddy/mamas boy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Been debating not going home till everyone feels better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gonna have me a little hunting buddy/mamas boy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Been debating not going home till everyone feels better.



Better stay at work for the next few days.  Its gonna be rough taking a shower under teh water hose tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gonna have me a little hunting buddy/mamas boy



   Congratulations, LeRoy! 



mudracing101 said:


> Been debating not going home till everyone feels better.



I heard dat!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Better stay at work for the next few days.  Its gonna be rough taking a shower under teh water hose tho



I can stay at my girlfriends house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I can stay at my girlfriends house.



She dont live in Ashburn too does she?
I considered staying with my gf/ baby mama in Ashburn but the wife didnt think it was a good idea


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Everything is good with mama and baby.  She had a complication so she thought but everything seems normal.
> ANd we got a gender reveal


 whew, glad nuttin's wrong!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> We wanted to call but didnt wanna bother you too much see how you were sick.





Jeff C. said:


> You might have to cuddle wiff Jag!


I'd do that anyway!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gonna have me a little hunting buddy/mamas boy


   
Wait....... a little LEROY?!?!??! poor Kerri! 


mudracing101 said:


> Been debating not going home till everyone feels better.


man up & go take care of yur wimenfolk!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I can stay at my girlfriends house.


    awful long drive to Winder.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Everything is good with mama and baby.  She had a complication so she thought but everything seems normal.
> ANd we got a gender reveal





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gonna have me a little hunting buddy/mamas boy


BOYS ARE DA BESTEST! Congrats! 


mudracing101 said:


> I can stay at my girlfriends house.



But, but, but, it's just too far of a drive.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> awful long drive to Winder.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> awful long drive to Winder.........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> BOYS ARE DA BESTEST! Congrats!
> 
> 
> But, but, but, it's just too far of a drive.



Other , other girlfriend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Other , other girlfriend.



Wait a minute. How many you got


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Other , other girlfriend.



  hmmm who you talking bout Willis?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> whew, glad nuttin's wrong!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We are gonna drive Kerri even MORE crazy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait a minute. How many you got



Dont worry, youre my favorite


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont worry, youre my favorite



Try again.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Other , other girlfriend.


WHAT!!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait a minute. How many you got


 yeah!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> We are gonna drive Kerri even MORE crazy


bless her heart!


mudracing101 said:


> Dont worry, youre my favorite





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Try again.


git'em Sista!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Try again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yeah!
> 
> ...



I meant You are my favorite?? No wait, You and Mandy are my favorites??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

I think i should shut up now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I think i should shut up now.



Great ideer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great ideer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

When mud digs himself a hole he doesn't play around.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> When mud digs himself a hole he doesn't play around.



Sho don't


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hola folks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hola folks.



Hola!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

Howdy Nitram.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I meant You are my favorite?? No wait, You and Mandy are my favorites??





mudracing101 said:


> I think i should shut up now.


 ya think?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great ideer.


   


havin_fun_huntin said:


> When mud digs himself a hole he doesn't play around.


    


Nitram4891 said:


> Hola folks.


sklof aloH!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

Doc Holiday?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Homemade chicken stew wiff a few splashes of Texas Pete and some soda crackers.


Keebs, I thought about you Saturday while I was makin it. Wishin I coulda got a bowl to ya somehow. It will cure what ails ya.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....I'm talkin bout dem idjits.






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Everything is good with mama and baby.  She had a complication so she thought but everything seems normal.
> ANd we got a gender reveal







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gonna have me a little hunting buddy/mamas boy



    

Congrats to y'all! 

A little tip for y'all since y'all will be new parents & b/c y'all are having a boy.......ALWAYS keep him covered during diaper changes. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> We are gonna drive Kerri even MORE crazy



Bless her heart! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Homemade chicken stew wiff a few splashes of Texas Pete and some soda crackers.
> 
> 
> Keebs, I thought about you Saturday while I was makin it. Wishin I coulda got a bowl to ya somehow. It will cure what ails ya.



Hmmmm that sounds good! 

Ham sandwich, BBQ chips, deer summer sausage & 3 deviled eggs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

Mrs H's post reminded me. 

Yall, this is going to be hard to believe!! Kerri cooked something in the crockpot saturday that was AWESOME!!!  Even our company bragged on it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Doc Holiday?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Homemade chicken stew wiff a few splashes of Texas Pete and some soda crackers.
> 
> 
> Keebs, I thought about you Saturday while I was makin it. Wishin I coulda got a bowl to ya somehow. It will cure what ails ya.


I made home made chicken soup, but added the spices left over from my "tonic" I made....... spiced it up good!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H's post reminded me.
> 
> Yall, this is going to be hard to believe!! Kerri cooked something in the crockpot saturday that was AWESOME!!!  Even our company bragged on it!!!





Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?


what'd ya hear?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2014)

ah...... off early and off call.
I think i'll go tree rat hunting this afternoon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



might snow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> ah...... off early and off call.
> I think i'll go tree rat hunting this afternoon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> might snow.


I don't believe it. Not down here anyway.


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


It's clouding up and if this wind will lay down, I might do okay. I'm going to the place i shot my deer this year. There is a gorgeous solid black fox squirrel hanging out there, but i'll probably give him a pass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't believe it. Not down here anyway.
> 
> It's clouding up and if this wind will lay down, I might do okay. I'm going to the place i shot my deer this year. There is a gorgeous solid black fox squirrel hanging out there, but i'll probably give him a pass.



Scoooot it. Then hang him on da wall.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> ah...... off early and off call.
> I think i'll go tree rat hunting this afternoon.



Now that sounds like a plan 

Deer Burger, cheese dog and some tater tots.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Scoooot it. Then hang him on da wall.


Won't he be stanky after a few days?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't believe it. Not down here anyway.
> 
> It's clouding up and if this wind will lay down, I might do okay. I'm going to the place i shot my deer this year. There is a gorgeous solid black fox squirrel hanging out there, but i'll probably give him a pass.


don't be shooting any black fox squirrels!!!!! My Papa would turn over in his grave it I were to do that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Scoooot it. Then hang him on da wall.


No No: we don't have them down here like ya'll do up there......... they's scarce!


rhbama3 said:


> Won't he be stanky after a few days?


 bless yo heart!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Won't he be stanky after a few days?



If stangmusic's necklace hasnt stared stinking up the place 1 little tree rat should be fine


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> don't be shooting any black fox squirrels!!!!! My Papa would turn over in his grave it I were to do that!
> 
> No No: we don't have them down here like ya'll do up there......... they's scarce!
> 
> bless yo heart!



What did your daddy see in a black fox squirrel? I've shot blacks, whites with black face, gray and black, reds, red and whites and they were all tough as shoe leather.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 27, 2014)

Curry chicken with veggies and rice


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What did your daddy see in a black fox squirrel? I've shot blacks, whites with black face, gray and black, reds, red and whites and they were all tough as shoe leather.


No No: My GRANDaddy (Papa), Daddy didn't want us killing them either, they're pretty scarce over this way........... now, a regular tree rat, Go For It, that's where I first learned to shoot, was keeping them out of the pecan trees for Papa!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What did your daddy see in a black fox squirrel? I've shot blacks, whites with black face, gray and black, reds, red and whites and they were all tough as shoe leather.



I saw a big ole mama one this season that was black face, grey body, and orange tiger striped tail.  Woulda made a pretty mount but I'd rather them keep me entertained while hunting than in my living room.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2014)

okay, i'm headed out. See y'all later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2014)

Bout time fo a nap.


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2014)

hay............

it's snowing here...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay............
> 
> it's snowing here...............



This post is useless w/o pictures.

Howdy dirt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay............
> 
> it's snowing here...............



Bout to start here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

We gonna get nothing


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2014)

beautiful weather here right now.....kinda hard to believe it's gonna be messy tomorrow afternoon........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We gonna get nothing



WAlB says we get snow, some in Tifton more in Cordele.  Ill believe it when I see it (hope we dont).  That 40 mile drive WILL NOT be fun.

Might have to stay with Tammy


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We gonna get nothing



you ok lil fella?

come on up....we will ride in da golf cart and drink beer and look at tha snow....have to be careful not to get sno-blind tho...............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> you ok lil fella?
> 
> come on up....we will ride in da golf cart and drink beer and look at tha snow....have to be careful not to get sno-blind tho...............



golf cart, beer, and snow is one of the most fun activities ever created.


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> golf cart, beer, and snow is one of the most fun activities ever created.



you know it........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

That sounds like the start to a Johnny Knoxville movie...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WAlB says we get snow, some in Tifton more in Cordele.  Ill believe it when I see it (hope we dont).  That 40 mile drive WILL NOT be fun.
> 
> Might have to stay with Tammy


I've got a weather app that said snow , but it just updated and said rain Tuesday , nothing, 0 on Wed. 


rydert said:


> you ok lil fella?
> 
> come on up....we will ride in da golf cart and drink beer and look at tha snow....have to be careful not to get sno-blind tho...............



 I knew we'd get along Dirt.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've got a weather app that said snow , but it just updated and said rain Tuesday , nothing, 0 on Wed.
> 
> 
> I knew we'd get along Dirt.


 I don't like your bat phone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't like your bat phone!



Yeah me neither.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2014)

Afternoon youngins. Snow in South Georgia is rarer than me seeing all my cows.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 27, 2014)

Afternoon Charlie!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

Howdy KyD

been oddly quiet in here today...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Snow in South Georgia is rarer than me seeing all my cows.


I KNOW!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy KyD
> 
> been oddly quiet in here today...


cat got your tongue?


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2014)

rydert, Keebs+

why did Quack quit posting in da dribbiler?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs, it just started a light rain here, and the temp is starting to drop.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay............
> 
> it's snowing here...............







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout to start here.





Got all my firewood stacked! I'm ready for some birthday snow!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I KNOW!!!!!
> 
> cat got your tongue?



 What you tryin to say


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> rydert, Keebs+
> 
> why did Quack quit posting in da dribbiler?


 I don't know, why?


Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, it just started a light rain here, and the temp is starting to drop.


I thought it wasn't supposed to really hit until tomorrow?????? Oh wait, that's right, this one then the NEXT one is supposed to be the booger bear!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

rydert said:


> rydert, Keebs+
> 
> why did Quack quit posting in da dribbiler?



He dont like us no mo...  I think he floated down the creek..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What you tryin to say


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



This saddens me deeply..





Anyone else skeered to see their power bill this month.  We dont have a fire place and the heat pump and strips have been kicking it this month..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This saddens me deeply..
> 
> 
> 
> ...








sowwy little fellar.................
I slept with a/c last night.......... I may pull a Nic & just shut it all off anyway! I have way more clothes than I do money!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

where is hdm03- and string.. aint seem them 2 ladies all day


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This saddens me deeply..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate the heat pumps in this house. I miss my gas furnace & my gas fireplace! 

Are your heat pumps noisy? Ours is so loud!


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He dont like us no mo...  I think he floated down the creek..



I don't get it ....but oh well


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sowwy little fellar.................
> I slept with a/c last night.......... I may pull a Nic & just shut it all off anyway! I have way more clothes than I do money!



We should do the same. I might workout in my hunting coveralls


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2014)

WHAT WAS I THINKING??!!
I got out to the woods and picked up the trailcams i had out during deer season and then went into ninjee mode for the squirrels.
I walked 100 yards without seeing a single squirrel nest and then came upon some old 50's models wrecked trucks. Kinda cool seeing them deep in the woods. Walked up to look inside one and a squirrel runs out from under the truck and scampers up a tree. Bad mistake. One in the bag. Walked a while further and what i thought was a hardwood head in the field turned out to be a swamp slough. Saw some movement in the top of a huge oak tree and made out a squirrel sitting in a fork of a limb. Shoot, hear a good pop, and he curls up and then hangs by his back foot and then drops........splash. Not good. I make my way thru vines and privet and come out on a huge lake. Squirrel is nowhere to be seen so i reckon he sunk. BUT, when i walked thru into the opening, wood ducks exploded out of there in every direction. There must have been 30-40.
Then the rains came. I had no idea we were even supposed to get rain today.That was a loooong walk back to the 4-wheeler and then an even loooooonger ride across the cotton field in a pouring rain. I'm soaked to the bone, teeth chattering, and got the keurig cranking up because i need a cup of coffee bad.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where is hdm03- and string.. aint seem them 2 ladies all day


I's here. 

aint been doin' a lot of postin' today, just ain't been in da mood.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sowwy little fellar.................
> I slept with a/c last night.......... I may pull a Nic & just shut it all off anyway! I have way more clothes than I do money!





Our power bill in the winter is next to nothing.  At the cabin, it really is the bare minimum in the winter.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I hate the heat pumps in this house. I miss my gas furnace & my gas fireplace!
> 
> Are your heat pumps noisy? Ours is so loud!


Ours is quiet..


rydert said:


> I don't get it ....but oh well



Youll get it one day...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm out , later y'all.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ours is quiet..
> 
> 
> Youll get it one day...



I think something is wrong with this one! It's makes so much noise & it's so loud in my son's room.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , later y'all.


Bye mud


Crickett said:


> I think something is wrong with this one! It's makes so much noise & it's so loud in my son's room.



It should be the same as your AC? All it does, more or less, is switch a reversing valve..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> WHAT WAS I THINKING??!!
> I got out to the woods and picked up the trailcams i had out during deer season and then went into ninjee mode for the squirrels.
> I walked 100 yards without seeing a single squirrel nest and then came upon some old 50's models wrecked trucks. Kinda cool seeing them deep in the woods. Walked up to look inside one and a squirrel runs out from under the truck and scampers up a tree. Bad mistake. One in the bag. Walked a while further and what i thought was a hardwood head in the field turned out to be a swamp slough. Saw some movement in the top of a huge oak tree and made out a squirrel sitting in a fork of a limb. Shoot, hear a good pop, and he curls up and then hangs by his back foot and then drops........splash. Not good. I make my way thru vines and privet and come out on a huge lake. Squirrel is nowhere to be seen so i reckon he sunk. BUT, when i walked thru into the opening, wood ducks exploded out of there in every direction. There must have been 30-40.
> Then the rains came. I had no idea we were even supposed to get rain today.That was a loooong walk back to the 4-wheeler and then an even loooooonger ride across the cotton field in a pouring rain. I'm soaked to the bone, teeth chattering, and got the keurig cranking up because i need a cup of coffee bad.


poor Wobert...........


Nicodemus said:


> Our power bill in the winter is next to nothing.  At the cabin, it really is the bare minimum in the winter.


that's the way it needs to be!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , later y'all.


 forget something??????  later folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2014)

im out c yall later


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> poor Wobert...........
> 
> that's the way it needs to be!
> 
> forget something??????  later folks!



I've still got it, baby. <img src="http://www.myemoticons.com/images/weather/rainy-cloudy/rain-cloud.gif" border="0" alt="Rain Cloud" title="Rain Cloud" />


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I am just sitting here waiting and wondering.

Are my snowshoes tied tight enough???

Does the brakes on my dogsled still work???

Can eight dogs still pull my dogsled???

Does my lead dog really want to lead today???

Does a bread sandwich really taste good???

Is there enough alcohol in the cabinet???


And the biggest question of all right now is.......can that "Landstar" 18-wheeler driver really leave Charlotte by 9 AM this morning and get to Greensboro, Georgia before all of this bad ice and snow gets there first??? 


Gosh, I need more sleep!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2014)

Well go in and leave early.  What's the use as no one will get anything done talking about the snow and leaving early.  

Well here is the morning wake up


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2014)

Had to come to work early this morning.

I don't like coming to work early.




I don't like coming to work at all really. 


Stocked up on bread and Diet Coke for tomorrow. I'm good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Morning y'all, gonna rain this afternoon.  I dont have to stock up on anything i guess, got enuff beer to make it till Thursday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Morning ladies and gents.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Morning from da smartypants phone! The shelves are empty.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning from da smartypants phone! The shelves are empty.



Shelves at the sto or your pantry?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs must be snowed in.!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Shelves at the sto or your pantry?



My pantry be full, but I magine them sto shelves be empty.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Shelves at the sto or your pantry?


howdy stranger


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs must be snowed in.!


She dont lub us no mo 


Jeff C. said:


> My pantry be full, but I magine them sto shelves be empty.



Morning Jeff.


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2014)

10 Minutes home from work and quickly learned one of life's many lessons...

Never cut tape off of a lamp cord that's plugged in with a metal handled knife. 

I saw jesus, rode lightning and was showered in sparks all in about a tenth of a nanosecond. Then I sat down and felt all kinds of heart thingys I haven't felt in a long time.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I've still got it, baby.


 and we still luvs you!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs must be snowed in.!


 no sleep again due to coughing.......... 2 pillows.......... might as well have slept in my recliner!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy stranger
> 
> She dont lub us no mo
> 
> ...



Everybody here is running around wandering if the school is gonna close. Its 43 degrees with no rain.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Had to come to work early this morning.
> 
> I don't like coming to work early.
> 
> ...


Question................ you ever heard of:
_*Marino Orlandi*_??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

slip said:


> 10 Minutes home from work and quickly learned one of life's many lessons...
> 
> Never cut tape off of a lamp cord that's plugged in with a metal handled knife.
> 
> I saw jesus, rode lightning and was showered in sparks all in about a tenth of a nanosecond. Then I sat down and felt all kinds of heart thingys I haven't felt in a long time.


 you really should have lived before 'lectricity!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2014)

slip said:


> 10 Minutes home from work and quickly learned one of life's many lessons...
> 
> Never cut tape off of a lamp cord that's plugged in with a metal handled knife.
> 
> I saw jesus, rode lightning and was showered in sparks all in about a tenth of a nanosecond. Then I sat down and felt all kinds of heart thingys I haven't felt in a long time.





Hurts, don`t it?  

Be careful, all it takes is one tenth of a miliamp to stop your heart.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Question................ you ever heard of:
> _*Marino Orlandi*_??



Italian. 

Loves tassels.

Sweet leather.

Some hand painted.

Prices from $100 to $1200.


You got one?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Italian.
> 
> Loves tassels.
> 
> ...


No tassels, yes on the sweeeet leather, black........... yep, baby sis's mother in law passed away, sis helped clean out the condo, she got a coach? and another one I can't remember the name, but you have one, I spied the black (basic, go with any/everything) decided to try it........... looked it up and 'bout had a heartamatack!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>


41 when I left the house this morning........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 41 when I left the house this morning........



45 at the house, just checked local and its 42 here at work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 41 when I left the house this morning........





44 earlier, 41 now, here at the house. Chickens appreciated the extra feed a little while ago. I`m just enjoyin` the mornin`.

Howdy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ga power called my brother in yesterday and told him to pack for 5 days. He gonna see some overtime.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No tassels, yes on the sweeeet leather, black........... yep, baby sis's mother in law passed away, sis helped clean out the condo, she got a coach? and another one I can't remember the name, but you have one, I spied the black (basic, go with any/everything) decided to try it........... looked it up and 'bout had a heartamatack!
> 
> Mornin!



Love me a sweet leather Coach.  

Ya did good. Send pics.  


Been saving for a new LV but have about decided to put that money into a new Mathews Creed XS just cause I would rather have a new bow than a purse right now.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 44 earlier, 41 now, here at the house. Chickens appreciated the extra feed a little while ago. I`m just enjoyin` the mornin`.
> 
> Howdy.


 Hiya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ga power called my brother in yesterday and told him to pack for 5 days. He gonna see some overtime.




Distribution Lineman? What headquarters?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ga power called my brother in yesterday and told him to pack for 5 days. He gonna see some overtime.


Hope he fairs well!


turtlebug said:


> Love me a sweet leather Coach.
> 
> Ya did good. Send pics.
> 
> ...


I even emailed sis & said "Do you know what kind of pocketbook you gave me?!?!?!" She said ALL her stuff was designer!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Distribution Lineman? What headquarters?



He's not a Linesman any more he is a Troubleman, i have to ask what headquarters. He's in Hampton.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

slip said:


> 10 Minutes home from work and quickly learned one of life's many lessons...
> 
> Never cut tape off of a lamp cord that's plugged in with a metal handled knife.
> 
> I saw jesus, rode lightning and was showered in sparks all in about a tenth of a nanosecond. Then I sat down and felt all kinds of heart thingys I haven't felt in a long time.



About 6 years ago I did something very similar.  I was staying with my GF, now wife.  It was 230 in the morning, middle of summer, no ac.  Figured, Hey nows a good time to fix the AC.  Got an extension cord plugged it in and it didnt work.  The end of the cord was burnt.  Unplugged that cord from the window unit and cut into it with a steak knife (all my tools were at my house)  Spark boom pop.  I forgot to unplug it from the wall..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

Boss just called, gotta get payroll in ASAP, we may be shut down tomorrow!  If we are, I WILL travel to find SNOW!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Still 42 here


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Boss just called, gotta get payroll in ASAP, we may be shut down tomorrow!  If we are, I WILL travel to find SNOW!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Boss just called, gotta get payroll in ASAP, we may be shut down tomorrow!  If we are, I WILL travel to find SNOW!!!!!!



I take it you really wanna see snow


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It should be the same as your AC? All it does, more or less, is switch a reversing valve..



Yes it's the same as the AC & during the summer the AC was just as loud. 



turtlebug said:


> Had to come to work early this morning.
> 
> I don't like coming to work early.
> 
> ...



 Missed ya girl! 



slip said:


> 10 Minutes home from work and quickly learned one of life's many lessons...
> 
> Never cut tape off of a lamp cord that's plugged in with a metal handled knife.
> 
> I saw jesus, rode lightning and was showered in sparks all in about a tenth of a nanosecond. Then I sat down and felt all kinds of heart thingys I haven't felt in a long time.







Keebs said:


> and we still luvs you!
> 
> no sleep again due to coughing.......... 2 pillows.......... might as well have slept in my recliner!







Keebs said:


> you really should have lived before 'lectricity!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Just now starting to see a mixture of frozen precip here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just cold and grey here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Knock knock knock......Anybody home?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I take it you really wanna see snow


 is it that obvious?


Jeff C. said:


> Just now starting to see a mixture of frozen precip here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Knock knock knock......Anybody home?



Who's there


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Its Snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Where's all da idjits? 

I need an idjit fix!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Well............. look at me. Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its Snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's 5:00 somewhere too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's there


 Looky there , Queen



mudracing101 said:


> Its Snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sike!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Looky there , Queen
> 
> 
> 
> Sike!!



 LAWD I haven't heard that in FOREVER.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Calling All Idjits....calling ALL idjits to the driveler, please!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's all da idjits?
> 
> I need an idjit fix!!



One idjit coming up


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's there



Bamm!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

I guess I aint idjit enough for him.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just cold and grey here.


here too.........


Jeff C. said:


> Knock knock knock......Anybody home?


 who's there?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

pages aren't loading to quick!



mudracing101 said:


> Its Snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Looky there , Queen
> 
> 
> 
> Sike!!





Jeff C. said:


> Calling All Idjits....calling ALL idjits to the driveler, please!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Calling All Idjits....calling ALL idjits to the driveler, please!!


Wait


mudracing101 said:


> One idjit coming up


Wait for it...



Keebs said:


> here too.........
> 
> who's there?



Here ya go Chief, just like i promised.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess I aint idjit enough for him.



You one of the BIGGEST  you just don't stay long enough!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait
> Wait for it...
> 
> 
> ...



She betta git bizzy den!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its Snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



it is??  Not here?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You one of the BIGGEST  you just don't stay long enough!



Takin what they givin cause I'm workin for a livin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

h_f_h ha ha ain't even actin lika an idjit today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> h_f_h ha ha ain't even actin lika an idjit today



It aint acting


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Calling All Idjits....calling ALL idjits to the driveler, please!!



Here! Anybody have snow yet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Here! Anybody have snow yet?



 You heard Jeff C. all the way down there

Stranger IDJIT!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Ever woke up in a GREAT mood and some jackleg ruins your day....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ever woke up in a GREAT mood and some jackleg ruins your day....



Yep, happens to me usually Monday thru Friday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

By the way, its been busy.  Now i know what a cat feels like after relieving itself....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, happens to me usually Monday thru Friday



You had a good Friday.  You got to see my not so purdy, smiling face..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> h_f_h ha ha ain't even actin lika an idjit today



Look outside, Mike just text and said they got snow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Look outside, Mike just text and said they got snow.



Yep, but sleet here. Coming down purty good to, 2, two, too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Flurries mixing in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It aint acting



Should have said actin up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Where is hdm03+, rydert+, strang+ lil strang+, etc+?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Flurries mixing in.





mudracing101 said:


> Look outside, Mike just text and said they got snow.


Keebs gonna get yall two, talking bout white stuff and what not..


Jeff C. said:


> Should have said actin up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where is hdm03+, rydert+, strang+ lil strang+, etc+?



string be here somewhere.  He sent me a love letter via Pm earlier.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

Official Word, no worky for me tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Official Word, no worky for me tomorrow!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Official Word, no worky for me tomorrow!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


>


I am so STOKED!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

keebs' new sig line "got truck will travel for snow"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

seriously thinking bout turning the heat off tonight and cuddling up with the boss lady like we did in our first place together.  Only one gas heater in the OLD (1890s) house.  People think Im lying when I tell them that I actually have had to break ice in the shower several times before showing in that house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I am so STOKED!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's there


 look at you! 


Keebs said:


> Official Word, no worky for me tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

stringO+


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Official Word, no worky for me tomorrow!





Jeff C. said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


>





Keebs said:


> I am so STOKED!!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where is hdm03+, rydert+, strang+ lil strang+, etc+?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> string be here somewhere.  He sent me a love letter via Pm earlier.


Well, you never responded to me on "Farmers only.com"


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs' new sig line "got truck will travel for snow"


Dat's right!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> seriously thinking bout turning the heat off tonight and cuddling up with the boss lady like we did in our first place together.  Only one gas heater in the OLD (1890s) house.  People think Im lying when I tell them that I actually have had to break ice in the shower several times before showering in that house.


Now THAT is cold & no insulation!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I think something is wrong with this one! It's makes so much noise & it's so loud in my son's room.



Is the air loud or the unit itself?  You could have a compressor going bad maybe it needs new rubber feet for the compressor or something as simple as an unlevel or cracked base.  If its that annoying Id get someone I TRUSTED to look at it.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> stringO+



Jeff C-O+

I get off at 12 today and I prolly aint gonna hafta work tomorrow either.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>


Sukc it up butter cup  


stringmusic said:


> Well, you never responded to me on "Farmers only.com"



You must have me confused.  Im on blackpeoplemeet.com


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Gonna be by myself tomorrow.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sukc it up butter cup
> 
> 
> You must have me confused.  Im on blackpeoplemeet.com


Sorry, the person I was talkin' to on farmers only was named havin' fun "somthing", can't remember the last part.

I'll go join up at blackpeoplemeet.com to,two,too,tutu,toot and send you a profile pic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> seriously thinking bout turning the heat off tonight and cuddling up with the boss lady like we did in our first place together.  Only one gas heater in the OLD (1890s) house.  People think Im lying when I tell them that I actually have had to break ice in the shower several times before showing in that house.



When H22 and I just got married, we rented a little duplex that had no heat or air. Our first Christmas I went to put all the gifts in a bag to take to Athens. The gifts that were against the window were frozen and STUCK to the inside of the window.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

y'all should all join me at.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

???????????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Jeff C-O+
> 
> I get off at 12 today and I prolly aint gonna hafta work tomorrow either.



  

Where da udder idjits?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where da udder idjits?



hdm03 said last Fridy that he had a five day weekend, ain't sure where rydert and mattech are??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Crikett, It could just be the blower fan, and his room is the shortest supply from the unit so it sounds louder. Or, are you talking about the outside unit?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When H22 and I just got married, we rented a little duplex that had no heat or air. Our first Christmas I went to put all the gifts in a bag to take to Athens. The gifts that were against the window were frozen and STUCK to the inside of the window.



Actually had my pillow stick to the window in our house this year and our house is well heated 
Obviously cant speak for you but Im thankful for our VERY modest start.  Makes me appreciate what little we have now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hdm03 said last Fridy that he had a five day weekend, ain't sure where rydert and mattech are??




10-4, thanks for the update.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Actually had my pillow stick to the window in our house this year and our house is well heated
> Obviously cant speak for you but Im thankful for our VERY modest start.  Makes me appreciate what little we have now.



Well thats just stupid, i wish i'd had a rich start and ending


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, thanks for the update.



update PM sent in case you need to reference the information.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

somebody call me?........


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. O


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Actually had my pillow stick to the window in our house this year and our house is well heated
> Obviously cant speak for you but Im thankful for our VERY modest start.  Makes me appreciate what little we have now.



It was fun. Stove didn't work either. Just one eye. One time it was snowing and H22 put on his bathing suit and went out back and sat in the lounge chair. You know........... he aint changed a bit in all these years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> update PM sent in case you need to reference the information.



I am a member on meetingotherswithCRS.com Thanks strang+



rydert said:


> somebody call me?........



  

Let's git this  started.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> Jeff C. O



Hey Jack!!!!!!






































That's what im talkin bout!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeffro, Mike keeps sending me pics of stuff outside his house thats starting to turn white. You are real close, please drive to his house and slap him , thanks.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, Mike keeps sending me pics of stuff outside his house thats starting to turn white. You are real close, please drive to his house and slap him , thanks.



slap him fo me too,to,two,II,2,tutu,.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, Mike keeps sending me pics of stuff outside his house thats starting to turn white. You are real close, please drive to his house and slap him , thanks.



Sounds like he is getting it better than me.  It's tryin to turn my deck white finally.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

I seem to be getting more sleet.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where da udder idjits?



Still not sure where rydert is, he's a sneaky lil fella. Give me a few though, I'll find him.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Still not sure where rydert is, he's a sneaky lil fella. Give me a few though, I'll find him.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

nuttin here,hear......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was fun. Stove didn't work either. Just one eye. One time it was snowing and H22 put on his bathing suit and went out back and sat in the lounge chair. You know........... he aint changed a bit in all these years.



















mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, Mike keeps sending me pics of stuff outside his house thats starting to turn white. You are real close, please drive to his house and slap him , thanks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

ry+dertO-(hdm03+mattech)+stringO= - 2OO's


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I seem to be getting more sleet.



I think thats what my brother is prob. getting but he's teasing me with its snow pics, Slap him twice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Wonder what it is going to do IMBY?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C-O, I just found rydert, he was posting on blackpeoplemeet.com.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what it is going to do IMBY?



You should ask that DDD feller, he loves the weather and helping people find out what it's gonna do in their yard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Lettin the wife off @ 3:00, then go in tomorrow @ 10:00....po thang!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys; ya'll are the best


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ry+dertO-(hdm03+mattech)+stringO= - 2OO's



hdm030 is here now. He prolly done wrecked his scooter tryin' to drive in tha snow.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Jeff C-O, I just found rydert, he was posting on blackpeoplemeet.com.



dat wuttin me..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Jeff C-O, I just found rydert, he was posting on blackpeoplemeet.com.



Wonder why he didn contact me when I had my other avy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I think thats what my brother is prob. getting but he's teasing me with its snow pics, Slap him twice.



Jeff, If hes built like Mud I wouldnt advise doing that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Snow is falling.

I'd rather be floating in my pool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

hdm03O+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, If hes built like Mud I wouldnt advise doing that.



He aint quit as fluffy.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks guys; ya'll are the best


hashtag are you ok from your scooter accident?


rydert said:


> dat wuttin me..................


That wasn't you with the Jerry curls?


Jeff C. said:


> Wonder why he didn contact me when I had my other avy


Now he done went and hurt Jeff C-O+ feelings.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He aint quit as fluffy.



Mud is fluffy but he is tall and broad shouldered.  Its be smart to kick him in the unmentionables and run for the border


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, If hes built like Mud I wouldnt advise doing that.



 I'd prolly slap Mud for I would his brother, I could probly outrun Mud


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

hashtag y'all have a good'un

hashtag I'm gettin' off work now

hashtag always remember to flush after usin' the toilet.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud is fluffy but he is tall and broad shouldered.



He would be a great fit on farmers only.com


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hashtag are you ok from your scooter accident?
> 
> That wasn't you with the Jerry curls?
> 
> Now he done went and hurt Jeff C-O+ feelings.



Waiting on apology PM.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> hashtag y'all have a good'un
> 
> hashtag I'm gettin' off work now
> 
> hashtag always remember to flush after usin' the toilet.



Take Care StringO+.....thanks for stopping by and giving me my idjit fix


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

More snow now IMBY.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> He would be a great fit on farmers only.com



cant speak of that here.  the WOWs might get upset


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Snow is falling.
> 
> I'd rather be floating in my pool.


wanna trade places?


Jeff C. said:


> I'd prolly slap Mud for I would his brother, I could probly outrun Mud


ohsnap!


Jeff C. said:


> More snow now IMBY.


PICTURES!?!??!?!?!?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> cant speak of that here.  the WOWs might get upset


cheekun?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> wanna trade places?
> 
> ohsnap!
> 
> ...



No maam.  I was trying to save string a lynching.  I never said anything bout mud on farmers only 

I KNOW BETTA


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well thats just stupid, i wish i'd had a rich start and ending



How did i miss seeing this....

Well, me too but the wife was against working 3 jobs.. Shes lazy like that


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2014)

hashtag feelin' good


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2014)

hashtag did ya'll see that


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Crikett, It could just be the blower fan, and his room is the shortest supply from the unit so it sounds louder. Or, are you talking about the outside unit?



Yeah his room is the shortest distance from the furnace to the units outside! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Snow is falling.
> 
> I'd rather be floating in my pool.



Where???


I just built me a fire in da fireplace!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yeah his room is the shortest distance from the furnace to the units outside!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Wish we had a fire place.  Think Ill plug in a kerosene torpedo heater in the house to warm things up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hashtag did ya'll see that


hashtag so did. 


Crickett said:


> Yeah his room is the shortest distance from the furnace to the units outside!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Athens. I'm bout to head home a build me one! 

See ya'll.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

Heyyyyy!!!!!!

i finally remembered my password!!!! 


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm very upset right now.  Elfii left the Political Forum Post in 3 threads around the campfire and didnt even stop in to tell us hello..

Hes a big meanie head.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hashtag so did.
> 
> 
> Athens. I'm bout to head home a build me one!
> ...



Brang it with you on your way home!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyy!!!!!!
> 
> i finally remembered my password!!!!
> 
> ...



Hey! How's dat baby doin?


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyy!!!!!!
> 
> i finally remembered my password!!!!
> 
> ...



hey.......you still got that heeler dog?...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyy!!!!!!
> 
> i finally remembered my password!!!!
> 
> ...



Fer some reason that baby looks familiar.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyy!!!!!!
> 
> i finally remembered my password!!!!
> 
> ...


 'bout time!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm very upset right now.  Elfii left the Political Forum Post in 3 threads around the campfire and didnt even stop in to tell us hello..
> 
> Hes a big meanie head.


He ain't got time fo dat! (this)


rydert said:


> hey.......you still got that heeler dog?...


no, poor thing got sick & died............ I really liked Foxy....


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fer some reason that baby looks familiar.....


really?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time!
> 
> He ain't got time fo dat! (this)
> 
> ...



After posting that I got nosey and stawked her public profile. "Daughter of KEEBS.. 'nuff said "



Howdy lilD


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm very upset right now.  Elfii left the Political Forum Post in 3 threads around the campfire and didnt even stop in to tell us hello..
> 
> Hes a big meanie head.



You might want to send him a PM and let him know. 
Never mind, i'll do it for you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyy!!!!!!
> 
> i finally remembered my password!!!!
> 
> ...



Hey dere Sweetypie!! 



rhbama3 said:


> You might want to send him a PM and let him know.
> Never mind, i'll do it for you.




Hey, Bammer!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You might want to send him a PM and let him know.
> Never mind, i'll do it for you.



Il ask hdm03- to do it.  He has a way to express sad words like no other.  5 Minutes after he sent you a sad PM you jumped in here and said hello.  That little feller has skills I tells ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowin purty good finally.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

I hope everyone has made their emergency checklist for the coming blizzard. I went down my list a little while ago:
2 squirrels in fridge- Check!
4 sticks of firewood-Check!
1/2 case of Diet dews- Check!
chunky monkey ice cream- Check!
Cheetos and Dorito's- Check!
sardines-check!
potted meat- check!
I'm ready for anything.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> After posting that I got nosey and stawked her public profile. "Daughter of KEEBS.. 'nuff said "
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy lilD


 Mud has taught you well in the ways of Ninjystawking!


rhbama3 said:


> You might want to send him a PM and let him know.
> Never mind, i'll do it for you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey dere Sweetypie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, jeffro! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Il ask hdm03- to do it.  He has a way to express sad words like no other.  5 Minutes after he sent you a sad PM you jumped in here and said hello.  That little feller has skills I tells ya.


It was just coincidence.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope everyone has made their emergency checklist for the coming blizzard. I went down my list a little while ago:
> 2 squirrels in fridge- Check!
> 4 sticks of firewood-Check!
> 1/2 case of Diet dews- Check!
> ...



what?......no SPAM?

you're not prepared.............................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> what?......no SPAM?
> 
> you're not prepared.............................



Why eat SPAM when i got squirrels?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope everyone has made their emergency checklist for the coming blizzard. I went down my list a little while ago:
> 2 squirrels in fridge- Check!
> 4 sticks of firewood-Check!
> 1/2 case of Diet dews- Check!
> ...



Chunky monkey is the best ice cream ever.  A very close 2nd would be Ben and Jerrys "every thing but.."  Its sho nuff good too


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

it's raining here, hear,.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, jeffro!
> 
> It was just coincidence.



Its ok sir.  You can admit he was tugging on your heart strings.  Non of us will judge you.



Keebs your correct.  Mud has done a great job of teaching me the ways of ninjystawkin.  His classes on wife training.  Well lets just say I was denied my request for a refund...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> what?......no SPAM?
> 
> you're not prepared.............................



Plus our SPAM is aged. I know I got some been in da pantry fo at least 5 yrs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Workin on postin a pic from smartypants phone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Ma Hen still here?


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

rydert said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> hey.......you still got that heeler dog?...



no  poor baby died, dunno what happened either


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Hey! How's dat baby doin?



he is perfect!!  & all boy, already trying to get into stuff he shouldnt!


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Workin on postin a pic from smartypants phone



You may need to seek advice in teh Jeff C smart phone thread.  Alot of helpful tips there..


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> After posting that I got nosey and stawked her public profile. "Daughter of KEEBS.. 'nuff said "
> ...



Howdy!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Hey dere Sweetypie!!



heyyy unca jeff!!!


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> he is perfect!!  & all boy, already trying to get into stuff he shouldnt!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_



 

Post up some new pics of him if you get time! I bet he's done grown a bunch since the last pic I saw of him!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyyyy!!!!!!
> 
> i finally remembered my password!!!!
> 
> ...


Got them dishes done yet??



Jeff C. said:


> Snowin purty good finally.


For Atlanta not to get any and Macon get hammered , somebody guessed wrong.



Jeff C. said:


> Workin on postin a pic from smartypants phone


Dont do it , i'll have Mikey go over and slap you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got them dishes done yet??
> 
> For Atlanta not to get any and Macon get hammered , somebody guessed wrong.
> 
> Dont do it , i'll have Mikey go over and slap you.



Take that back, Turn your power off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Desperate times call for desperate measures....... nap time.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ma Hen still here?





mudracing101 said:


> Take that back, Turn your power off.





rhbama3 said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures....... nap time.


sweet dreams.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> heyyy unca jeff!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_



 



Keebs said:


> sweet dreams.......



Was goin to post a pic, but givin me fits...I'll figger it out eventually.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You may need to seek advice in teh Jeff C smart phone thread.  Alot of helpful tips there..



Sayin the files are too large


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Got about an inch on the deck so far.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Here ya go Keebs. Is it you that wanted pics
Starting to stick. I feel like I'm in a snow globe. 

Yes. That is a gingerbread house on the roof. 
Might as well let the critters have whats left of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

I did it the other day, don't know what I'm doing wrong today


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2014)

Afternoon youngins, headed to Music City here in a little bit.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Post up some new pics of him if you get time! I bet he's done grown a bunch since the last pic I saw of him!



i will, or ill get mama too, i hardly ever get on my computer and this not so smart phone is annoying



_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> i will, or ill get mama too, i hardly ever get on my computer and this not so smart phone is annoying
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_



I'm listening......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, headed to Music City here in a little bit.



Aft Pops!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey KyD


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

See, critters likin da gingerbread house.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> I'm listening......



its time for a upgrade so its being super slow, plus alltel is bein switched to at&t down here 


_Posted from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by mudracing101
> 
> ...



ummmm yes and no, alls i got left is my crockpot and cast iron pans and i just dont feel like doin em right now lol!!! they will be done before 10 tonight....


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

anyone else find it funny lilD got quang while replyig to Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

All ready reports of wrecks everywhere around ATL.....idjits!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone else find it funny lilD got quang while replyig to Mud?



Mud shares the Kingdom......uh....and Queendom!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> All ready reports of wrecks everywhere around ATL.....idjits!



Let me *edit* that, that's us .....I meant IDIOTS!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

im juss good like that... 


fyi when makin queso dip you gotta use real velveeta that great value knockoff just dont cut it... yuckkk!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Weather update, now our low is going to be 32 tonight. High 35 tomorrow so it will just be a wet rainy night. School closed. Stupid snow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Almost got the ground covered here. Starting to stick on the driveway too.....stooopid smartphone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Weather channel saying it's going to last til about 9:00-10:00 pm.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go Keebs. Is it you that wanted pics
> Starting to stick. I feel like I'm in a snow globe.
> 
> Yes. That is a gingerbread house on the roof.
> Might as well let the critters have whats left of it.





lilD1188 said:


> i will, or ill get mama too, i hardly ever get on my computer and this not so smart phone is annoying
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


email not working!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, headed to Music City here in a little bit.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone else find it funny lilD got quang while replyig to Mud?





Jeff C. said:


> Almost got the ground covered here. Starting to stick on the driveway too.....stooopid smartphone.


 up to having company? (is there back roads all the way to your house?)


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Weather update, now our low is going to be 32 tonight. High 35 tomorrow so it will just be a wet rainy night. School closed. Stupid snow.



  YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Atlanta gridlock from Leon! Just saw a video on WC


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

rain here...........I gotta work tomorrow regardless of snow or whatever......Everybody else is gonna be off

sometimes I don't like being important......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost got the ground covered here. Starting to stick on the driveway too.....stooopid smartphone.



Mikes ground is covered and roof , porch , just sent me pics, i hate the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> email not working!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Com'on!! Yep go west to 3 & 19, go north thru Butler, Thomaston, and Griffin. Call me and I'll talk ya in.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> See, critters likin da gingerbread house.



 

Stickin good here on my side of town! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone else find it funny lilD got quang while replyig to Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mikes ground is covered and roof , porch , just sent me pics, i hate the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mine too, now!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2014)

ground is covered in the 30028 and i have a good buzz


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thats Bro's house


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Gonna go swimming , be back in a lil bit.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jan 28, 2014)

Nothing here yet. It's snowing in the county NW of me though. They already rolled a school bus over up there. Idiots.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

My lil man.....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

Turkeypaw said:


> Nothing here yet. It's snowing in the county NW of me though. They already rolled a school bus over up there. Idiots.



 oh no....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2014)

oh my......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> rain here...........I gotta work tomorrow regardless of snow or whatever......Everybody else is gonna be off
> 
> sometimes I don't like being important......


 I didn't know you were important!!!!!! I sowwy....... 


mudracing101 said:


> Mikes ground is covered and roof , porch , just sent me pics, i hate the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!


I say ROADTRIP!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Com'on!! Yep go west to 3 & 19, go north thru Butler, Thomaston, and Griffin. Call me and I'll talk ya in.


Big sis lives out from Thomaston, I can do that!


mudracing101 said:


> Thats Bro's house


he don't know you can't paint in the snow?


Turkeypaw said:


> Nothing here yet. It's snowing in the county NW of me though. They already rolled a school bus over up there. Idiots.


oh that poor driver & kids!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> My lil man.....


 cutie pie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna go swimming , be back in a lil bit.


 CANNON BALL! 


Turkeypaw said:


> Nothing here yet. It's snowing in the county NW of me though. They already rolled a school bus over up there. Idiots.





Crickett said:


> My lil man.....


Love it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh, have ya'll got to the eagle cam site today? Bless her heart, she bought covered up in snow.


Nebermind. She just stood up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, have ya'll got to the eagle cam site today? Bless her heart, she bought covered up in snow.



Looks like she is frozen in.  Ol girl looks kinda COOL calm and collect to me tho.  Chillin out watching the sky fall


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

BTW, I think it has dropped 10 degrees herein that past hour... BRRRRRR.. I MISS SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BTW, I think it has dropped 10 degrees herein that past hour... BRRRRRR.. I MISS SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!



Nope , still 41


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope , still 41



are you looking at your smart dumb phone or looking at that thermometer?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> are you looking at your smart dumb phone or looking at that thermometer?



Phone and we have two current Noahh/Georgia monitors here in Tifton, one at Uga station and one at The Bowen research farm, one is 40.1 and the other 39.9.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Phone and we have two current Noahh/Georgia monitors here in Tifton, one at Uga station and one at The Bowen research farm, one is 40.1 and the other 39.9.



Leroys thermometer says theirs is broke.    Mine is never wrong..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry mud, didnt mean to ruffle your feathers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Leroys thermometer says theirs is broke.    Mine is never wrong..




They are pretty neat, they'll give you all kind of info that i dont even know what it means. I like the wind and rain counter.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry mud, didnt mean to ruffle your feathers.



I dont have feathers , i thought  you said you didnt drink?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They are pretty neat, they'll give you all kind of info that i dont even know what it means. I like the wind and rain counter.



How does it count wind?  wouldnt it measure wind?
  Does it count the rain drops?  What if the drops are different sizes? Does it account for that?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont have feathers , i thought  you said you didnt drink?



I recently switched from Marlboro Lights to Pall Malls.  Maybe they have a "special blend"?  

I drink, just not often. Spend 3 minutes on my FB photos and you can tell which ones Im drinking in


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How does it count wind?  wouldnt it measure wind?
> Does it count the rain drops?  What if the drops are different sizes? Does it account for that?



Too many questions, now my head hurts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Too many questions, now my head hurts.



 Idjit decided to act up now, @ my nap time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Idjit decided to act up now, @ my nap time!



 whachu tryin ta say?


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

its raining... 


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> its raining...
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_



Its pouring, Jeff Fa fa is snoring


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whachu tryin ta say?



 I'm not tryin!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Its pouring, Jeff Fa fa is snoring



haha, peanut is funny!!

now to youtube to watch some jeff dunham......


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

nothin' but a light rain here.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

mud?..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

The files are too large for loading pics with the method I'm trying to use. Reckon I will find an alternative.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

have__fun___goatin?.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Werd?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel+


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

wow......it's more special when you not tryin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

People runnin out of gas on the interstate


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

I betcha hdm03 is realllly buzzin right now...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Heard they just cancelled school in Lowndes.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> People runnin out of gas on the interstate



sad......in more ways than one


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

They saying now it might actually freeze tonight between 11 and 1, i'm gonna stay up and do donuts in the ice wif my truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> sad......in more ways than one



Dang shame is what it is....


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> They saying now it might actually freeze tonight between 11 and 1, i'm gonna stay up and do donuts in the ice wif my truck.



how low is the temps sposed to get? im is scared of ice... snappin power lines and trees and stuff...


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2014)

im looking at about 2.5 inches here in Dawsonville.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> im looking at about 2.5 inches here in Dawsonville.



PappyHoel
wasn't even supposed to snow up there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> have__fun___goatin?.......



Yes dear?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> The files are too large for loading pics with the method I'm trying to use. Reckon I will find an alternative.



go to your phone camera settings and change the resolution down to something below 1000x1000. OR, take the pic, send it to your home computer, resize and then post.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes dear?



neva mind......PM sent


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jan 28, 2014)

Snow


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jan 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> go to your phone camera settings and change the resolution down to something below 1000x1000. OR, take the pic, send it to your home computer, resize and then post.



If you have Android you can download an app in the Googe Play Store called Photo Resizer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> how low is the temps sposed to get? im is scared of ice... snappin power lines and trees and stuff...
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_



I'm not sure, they are not sure, i've checked it every hour and its ranged from 28 to 32


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> go to your phone camera settings and change the resolution down to something below 1000x1000. OR, take the pic, send it to your home computer, resize and then post.



Ahhhh, didn't think of downsizing in camera settings, appreciate it. 

Yeah, I've sent them from my computer before, just wanted to be able to do it from phone if I'm not here....again thanks, Bama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Turkeypaw said:


> If you have Android you can download an app in the Googe Play Store called Photo Resizer.



*perk*....Thanks TPaw.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> I'm not sure, they are not sure, i've checked it every hour and its ranged from 28 to 32



thats not bad its been that cold or colder already but just not with rain mixed in.......


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

My pet flamingo is not a happy camper right now. Nope, not at all. I just know he aint gonna eat tonight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> thats not bad its been that cold or colder already but just not with rain mixed in.......
> 
> Latest forecast is it will not freeze here at all tonight. It should drop to 32 at 7 in the morning and then be right back to  for the rest of the day.
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_





mrs. hornet22 said:


> My pet flamingo is not a happy camper right now. Nope, not at all. I just know he aint gonna eat tonight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Major quote fail


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Major quote fail



I dont get it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My pet flamingo is not a happy camper right now. Nope, not at all. I just know he aint gonna eat tonight.



Naw, he's just being difficult. You need to sit out there with the bowl of sushi and sing "i'm walking on sunshine". He'll come around.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Major quote fail





It's OK little fella.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, he's just being difficult. You need to sit out there with the bowl of sushi and sing "i'm walking on sunshine". He'll come around.



Great ideer Wobert Woo  THANKS!
Dat flamingo gonna eat tonight. I juss know it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont get it



I quoted inside of Lild's quote


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

C ya later Mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Bye mud


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

i'm out.....gotta stop by the store and get some bread and milk....probably go by and get some gas for my jeep to,too,to,two,II,2, tutu......
y'al be safe...........











i'm kidding......i'm just gonna buy some beer


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2014)

bye mud.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2014)

Later y'all, they saying snow in the morning here. I'll be here at 7. Be safe!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'm out.....gotta stop by the store and get some bread and milk....probably go by and get some gas for my jeep to,too,to,two,II,2, tutu......
> y'al be safe...........
> 
> 
> ...



You got any snow/sleet/ice down there, dert+?

Fixin to have an Irish coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> later y'all, they saying snow in the morning here. I'll be here at 7. Be safe!



tc!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

I cap letters and they don't show up caps


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

Just baked me some red velvet cupcakes! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> My pet flamingo is not a happy camper right now. Nope, not at all. I just know he aint gonna eat tonight.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I cap letters and they don't show up caps



Gotta hold yer tongue juss right while yer typin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I cap letters and they don't show up caps



gotta love them stupid smart phones


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Just baked me some red velvet cupcakes!



I dont like you so much right now..

Yeah, Im jealous Of da cupcakes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

Hmm our local radar shows snow in Cordele...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Gotta hold yer tongue juss right while yer typin!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> gotta love them stupid smart phones



On my laptop....it's been doing that to me lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Test.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Test.



There ya go, capped every bit of that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

maybe that DARK blue is sleet?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2014)

Just called the Labcorp Weather Hotline....


"There are currently no inclement weather conditions impacting Georgia". 


      

Tell that to the folks emptying out the grocery stores and buying up all the gas and candles.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Just called the Labcorp Weather Hotline....
> 
> 
> "There are currently no inclement weather conditions impacting Georgia".
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Just called the Labcorp Weather Hotline....
> 
> 
> "There are currently no inclement weather conditions impacting Georgia".
> ...



i got extra squirrels and rabbits in the freezer if you run short!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

We've decided on fried shrimp and blue crabs, and tater tots for supper. Still waiting to see if Bubbettes flight is cancelled for tomorrow. Albany to Atlanta to Naples.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> i got extra squirrels and rabbits in the freezer if you run short!



I got Diet Coke, salad mix, leftover pizza, chocolate chip cookies and the last pint of B&J's Karmel Sutra. I'm good for days.     



First time in ages, we're all fine but all the danged cats are sick.  Torch caught a horrible cold and it's ripping through all of them. Titan sounds like he's got pneumonia. Keeps sneezing in my face.  

I feel bad for them but at least I'm getting a little peace cause they're all too sick to tear the house apart right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> I got Diet Coke, salad mix, leftover pizza, chocolate chip cookies and the last pint of B&J's Karmel Sutra. I'm good for days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My flamingos aint eatin. 
Been snowing since 12:00. I'm living in a snow globe.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My flamingos aint eatin.
> Been snowing since 12:00. I'm living in a snow globe.




My "game hens" fed good today in the cold rain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2014)

Happy birthday again, Christy. Hope you had a good day and got to play in the snow. 

A rare bird pic for you. Took this today out my front door.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My "game hens" fed good today in the cold rain.



 Hey Nic, IF you do get snow down there........ don't forget the mint will be coming up in the spring.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Nic, IF you do get snow down there........ don't forget the mint will be coming up in the spring.





Oh wow...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My "game hens" fed good today in the cold rain.



Improved cylinder and you could have got all of them with one shot. 
That reminds me, i need to go to ACC and pick up a case of quail.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My pet flamingo is not a happy camper right now. Nope, not at all. I just know he aint gonna eat tonight.


poor thang..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Nic, IF you do get snow down there........ don't forget the mint will be coming up in the spring.



 explain?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy birthday again, Christy. Hope you had a good day and got to play in the snow.
> 
> A rare bird pic for you. Took this today out my front door.



Thank you Nic! 

I got a couple bird pics today! I'll try to get them posted sometime tomorrow!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> poor thang..........
> 
> 
> explain?



Mint Juleps. Kentucky Derby. Mint in da back yard.  Get it
Them fancy folks at the Kaintucky Derby make their mint juleps wiff some kinda special snow out of Aunt Artica or somepin like that. Georgia snow works fine for me.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mint Juleps. Kentucky Derby. Mint in da back yard. Get it



It looked like snow in bags..........


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mint Juleps. Kentucky Derby. Mint in da back yard. Get it





Keebs said:


> It looked like snow in bags..........



I know...... me thinks she's done gone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It looked like snow in bags..........



Nebermind. You don't watch the Kentucky Derby do ya
Rich folks pay lots o money to drank a mint julep made wiff some kinda special snow and drank it out of a sterling silver cup. Well........ We do it the redneck way.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nebermind. You don't watch the Kentucky Derby do ya
> Rich folks pay lots o money to drank a mint julep made wiff some kinda special snow and drank it out of a sterling silver cup. Well........ We do it the redneck way.



 never heard of it either!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nebermind. You don't watch the Kentucky Derby do ya
> Rich folks pay lots o money to drank a mint julep made wiff some kinda special snow and drank it out of a sterling silver cup. Well........ We do it the redneck way.



Nope.............. but I like the way you think! kewl!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> never heard of it either!



 Me neither, but I like the way she "keeps up with the *Jones's* in the Redneck way"!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Crickett said:


> never heard of it either!


Ya'll done got me 


Keebs said:


> Me neither, but I like the way she "keeps up with the *Jones's* in the Redneck way"!!


Sho nuff. Hey. Jack. I can have me a fancy drank wiff some Gawga snow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

still nothing but cold rain here.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

rain in cordele too.  seems like it has gotten harder. sure hope it stays above freezing


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rain in cordele too.  seems like it has gotten harder. sure hope it stays above freezing


It's been steady for about two hours now here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's been steady for about two hours now here.



just went outside to leave the pipes dripping(just to be safe).  the yards are a mess. the "pond" in the front yard looks more like lake leroy.  i know alot of folks want snow down here.  iwould too if it werent for my drive to work down 75.  not to mention the terrible drivers


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just went outside to leave the pipes dripping(just to be safe).  the yards are a mess. the "pond" in the front yard looks more like lake leroy.  i know alot of folks want snow down here.  iwould too if it werent for my drive to work down 75.  not to mention the terrible drivers



Yeah, i've got two big cases one of our surgeons was kind enough to add on for tomorrow morning. Just hope the 13 minute drive to the hospital doesnt include a lot of fishtailing.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll done got me
> 
> Sho nuff. Hey. Jack. I can have me a fancy drank wiff some Gawga snow.



 that's right!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll done got me
> 
> Sho nuff. Hey. Jack. I can have me a fancy drank wiff some Gawga snow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's right!





Crickett said:


>



Girls got my back. Nic knows what I'z tawkin bout. Caint find a pic on my "new" computer to post.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Girls got my back.



 That's right!
 gonna call it a night, just went & gave the horses more hay, nuttin but a cold, cold rain going on down here...... maybe it'll surprise me in the morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Say whattttttttt?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

My hubby is snoring  he sounds like Darth Vader


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2014)

Snow day not going anywhere so here is the coffee to keep us warm.  Wife says "I can't find anything I put in this freezer.  Will you defrost it tomorrow since you will be home?"  How difficult is it to organize a daily use freezer?  Meat on one shelf, bread, veggies, fruit/desserts each on another.  Bamm done.

Oh well it is emptied and defrosting now.   Dang freezer is 35 years old and just keeps on ticking.   Sears used to make a great product.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 29, 2014)

Gobblin, 

It is about time that you showed up with hot coffee etc.  I have been patiently waiting on you since 5AM today.  


I feel sorry for any of you that had to endure the weather related experiences of yesterday.

I stayed inside all of yesterday and was on the phone most of the morning trying to work out the details of a shipment that never happened yesterday as it turned out.  Now, I know that it was for the best even though the truck driver showed up with a "flat-bed" trailer instead of the regular enclosed trailer that was required.  I was not a happy camper at the time yesterday but finally got my blood pressure back down around noon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2014)

How long will it be to clear the clogged interstates of all those abandoned cars?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My "game hens" fed good today in the cold rain.




Nic, that is a beautiful sight of seeing Bob-white quail all over your yard feeding along with all of the other birds etc.  Sadly, it has probably been 15 years or more since I have even seen a covey of wild quail.  They just don't exist anymore up here in the Augusta/Lincolnton area.  During my Father's lifetime, he was one of the most prolific quail hunters in the country BUT he was always very adamant about leaving plenty of "seed birds" for future generations as such.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Morning, Cold and wet is all here. Hope everyone is safe. Even the rain is gone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2014)

It was snowing at 5am, but very little ice on the roads here. city trucks have been dumping sand on bridges and the po po's are hanging out at all the bridges and major thoroughfares. No traffic issues here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It was snowing at 5am, but very little ice on the roads here. city trucks have been dumping sand on bridges and the po po's are hanging out at all the bridges and major thoroughfares. No traffic issues here.



No road issues here, Sleet for about 20 minutes but nothing on the roads.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm here.......but nobody else is...roads are slick in spots

goot mornin ever body


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


>






   



Mornin folks.....Got close to 3" here, 16*, roads are slick as owl dukey, ATL and beyond an absolute mess.....what a FIASCO!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....Got close to 3" here, 16*, roads are slick as owl dukey, ATL and beyond an absolute mess.....what a FIASCO!



Schools, businesses, town has shut down, all for a twenty minute rain. Gonna be freezing tomorrow morning though.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2014)

Morning fron Nashville youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning fron Nashville youngins.



Morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Morning folks.    Snow and sleet in Cordele this am.  I75 was my own personal slip and slide till about the Turner/Crisp line.  Didnt see a single car till Ashburn.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning fron Nashville youngins.



morning........


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2014)

36 with a slight drizzle. Nothing major to report right now.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Cold and wet is all here. Hope everyone is safe. Even the rain is gone.


 I got snow!!  Saw flurries at 4:00 this morning, got up just at sunrise, went & pitched hay to the horses & snapped a few pics......... accumulation on the trucks, picnic table, fire wood stack etc., very little on the ground........ pics later.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.    Snow and sleet in Cordele this am.  I75 was my own personal slip and slide till about the Turner/Crisp line.  Didnt see a single car till Ashburn.



I worried about you & 75 driving this morning........... no snow on da ground your way?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.    Snow and sleet in Cordele this am.  I75 was my own personal slip and slide till about the Turner/Crisp line.  Didnt see a single car till Ashburn.



Morning, i didnt see but a few cars here, But i guess considering how traffic in Atlanta is it was better to be safe than sorry. School cancelled and nothing happened but if the buses were out and it froze over everyone would be mad, safety first i guess.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


>





Crickett said:


>





Crickett said:


>


Crickett had a little Birfday celebration.



Keebs said:


> I got snow!!  Saw flurries at 4:00 this morning, got up just at sunrise, went & pitched hay to the horses & snapped a few pics......... accumulation on the trucks, picnic table, fire wood stack etc., very little on the ground........ pics later.......
> 
> 
> I worried about you & 75 driving this morning........... no snow on da ground your way?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs????????????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Bamm!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs, were you worried about me?? I had to get up , shower and brush my teethies and be to work at 7, were you worried? huh? were ya? huh?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs????????????????


SurPRIIISE!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Bamm!



 soooooo close!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, were you worried about me?? I had to get up , shower and brush my teethies and be to work at 7, were you worried? huh? were ya? huh?



YOU don't travel 75, now do you?  Only place I worry about you is leaving the beer store.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> SurPRIIISE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> soooooo close!



I was just giving him a Bamm! 



OH,


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just giving him a Bamm!
> 
> 
> 
> OH,



 gotcha!
and

  back atcha!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> YOU don't travel 75, now do you?  Only place I worry about you is leaving the beer store.....



So you were worried, wait ... no??


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2014)

You get any snow Keebs?


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> So you were worried, wait ... no??




it's ok lil fella..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I got snow!!  Saw flurries at 4:00 this morning, got up just at sunrise, went & pitched hay to the horses & snapped a few pics......... accumulation on the trucks, picnic table, fire wood stack etc., very little on the ground........ pics later.......
> 
> 
> I worried about you & 75 driving this morning........... no snow on da ground your way?!?!



aww 
It wasnt terrible.  I was about 20 minutes late to work but better safe than sorry.  Our front steps were covered in ice and snow.  Not much snow in the yard tho.  Crisp Co took pretty good care of the side roads.  Noticed alot of sand and rocks on the overpass at 300.   

Normally in the mornings when we let Roxie out she wants to play, run etc etc.  This morning she went outside did her business and ran inside.  Got on the couch and looked at us like we had done something wrong


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> So you were worried, wait ... no??


Yes, silly, I was worried about you too.......... sheesh, you want me to go all gushy & stuff?!?!


KyDawg said:


> You get any snow Keebs?


Very little, Charlie, hardly any on the ground, but some on the trucks, I'll get some pics posted here in a bit.  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> aww
> It wasnt terrible.  I was about 20 minutes late to work but better safe than sorry.  Our front steps were covered in ice and snow.  Not much snow in the yard tho.  Crisp Co took pretty good care of the side roads.  Noticed alot of sand and rocks on the overpass at 300.
> 
> Normally in the mornings when we let Roxie out she wants to play, run etc etc.  This morning she went outside did her business and ran inside.  Got on the couch and looked at us like we had done something wrong



I haven't let the dogs out yet, I wanna get more pics before the run all through it & muck it up!  I can't wait to see Chevy's reaction!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

I walked out in the driveway yesterday and spun out, then got stuck. Jag got mad and as he passed by said, "You don't know how to walk on ice and snow".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

I just saw a hawk catch a blackbird. 
Really didn't want to see that first thing in da mornin. I was on the phone with H22 and he said, hawk gotta have breakfast too,to,two,2,tu-tu. 

 for the dead blackbird.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

I got him back later on when he went to pull the garbage can up to the end of the driveway and started slippin. He didn't make it and the garbage can is now stranded half way up the driveway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I walked out in the driveway yesterday and spun out, then got stuck. Jag got mad and as he passed by said, "You don't know how to walk on ice and snow".





Jeff C. said:


> I got him back later on when he went to pull the garbage can up to the end of the driveway and started slippin. He didn't make it and the garbage can is now stranded half way up the driveway.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I walked out in the driveway yesterday and spun out, then got stuck. Jag got mad and as he passed by said, "You don't know how to walk on ice and snow".



this cracked me up..............


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2014)

3 degrees in Nashville right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I walked out in the driveway yesterday and spun out, then got stuck. Jag got mad and as he passed by said, "You don't know how to walk on ice and snow".


Spun out and got stuck



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just saw a hawk catch a blackbird.
> Really didn't want to see that first thing in da mornin. I was on the phone with H22 and he said, hawk gotta have breakfast too,to,two,2,tu-tu.
> 
> for the dead blackbird.


Poor Blackbird.



Jeff C. said:


> I got him back later on when he went to pull the garbage can up to the end of the driveway and started slippin. He didn't make it and the garbage can is now stranded half way up the driveway.



That'll teach him to kick an old man while he's down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Spun out and got stuck
> 
> Poor Blackbird.
> 
> ...



That's it Buddy....I mean Fluffy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just saw a hawk catch a blackbird.
> Really didn't want to see that first thing in da mornin. I was on the phone with H22 and he said, hawk gotta have breakfast too,to,two,2,tu-tu.
> 
> for the dead blackbird.



H22 reply was funny.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I walked out in the driveway yesterday and spun out, then got stuck. Jag got mad and as he passed by said, "You don't know how to walk on ice and snow".





Jeff C. said:


> I got him back later on when he went to pull the garbage can up to the end of the driveway and started slippin. He didn't make it and the garbage can is now stranded half way up the driveway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> that's it buddy....i mean fluffy!



oh snap. :d


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just saw a hawk catch a blackbird.
> Really didn't want to see that first thing in da mornin. I was on the phone with H22 and he said, hawk gotta have breakfast too,to,two,2,tu-tu.
> 
> for the dead blackbird.


leave it to Hawnet to make sense!


Jeff C. said:


> I got him back later on when he went to pull the garbage can up to the end of the driveway and started slippin. He didn't make it and the garbage can is now stranded half way up the driveway.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> oh snap. :d


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

Chevy weren't sure 'bout the white stuff on the ground!  On the porch, she looked out, looked at me, looked back, looked at me like "What's that?" I walked to the end of the porch and she SAILS over the steps so she won't step on it!  then her & Doobie take off, they just came back in!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's it Buddy....I mean Fluffy!


Careful old man, you'll throw out your hip.



Keebs said:


> Chevy weren't sure 'bout the white stuff on the ground!  On the porch, she looked out, looked at me, looked back, looked at me like "What's that?" I walked to the end of the porch and she SAILS over the steps so she won't step on it!  then her & Doobie take off, they just came back in!



My two played like they was dead, they didnt want no part of the cold.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Chevy weren't sure 'bout the white stuff on the ground!  On the porch, she looked out, looked at me, looked back, looked at me like "What's that?" I walked to the end of the porch and she SAILS over the steps so she won't step on it!  then her & Doobie take off, they just came back in!



Are the horse acting all sporty too?  I remember when we had horses the cold weather would get them going.  Running around just to run, bucking kicking etc.  Looked like they enjoyed it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mom said the ducks were out playing in the pond, Them some crazy ducks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Where Jeffro go, he fall down again??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Where Jeffro go, he fall down again??



You know how dem old folks are.  They get tired kinda early in the day.  Hes prolly taking a nap..
DOnt tell him I said that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Chevy weren't sure 'bout the white stuff on the ground!  On the porch, she looked out, looked at me, looked back, looked at me like "What's that?" I walked to the end of the porch and she SAILS over the steps so she won't step on it!  then her & Doobie take off, they just came back in!





mudracing101 said:


> Where Jeffro go, he fall down again??


You run him off, Fluffy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You run him off, Fluffy.



Careful with that whip woman, you want to be on restriction again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Careful with that whip woman, you want to be on restriction again.



NO!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> are the horse acting all sporty too?  I remember when we had horses the cold weather would get them going.  running around just to run, bucking kicking etc.  looked like they enjoyed it





mudracing101 said:


> where jeffro go, he fall down again??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO!



Well then put that belt up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



dumb phone fail?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

It's "raining" blackbird feathers out back.
It aint real pretty on my lily white snow.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



What does  :d mean??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

aint twerkin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> aint twerkin



Now it is


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What does  :d mean??



I believe it means you are now on his iggy list.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Are the horse acting all sporty too?  I remember when we had horses the cold weather would get them going.  Running around just to run, bucking kicking etc.  Looked like they enjoyed it


No, they just kept telling me to keep forking them more hay, I finally told them Enough, I'd be back later! 
Temp read 29, but they weren't standing there shivering like I have seen them do before.


mudracing101 said:


> Mom said the ducks were out playing in the pond, Them some crazy ducks.



 In the water!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I believe it means you are now on his iggy list.


Uh uh , Jeffro and I are tight.



Keebs said:


> No, they just kept telling me to keep forking them more hay, I finally told them Enough, I'd be back later!
> Temp read 29, but they weren't standing there shivering like I have seen them do before.
> 
> 
> In the water!



Yeah, they wouldnt have anything to do with the water in the summertime and once it got down to below freezing they love it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

secretary tried to call in "im not coming to work the roads are iced over"..
UH NO, the roads arent bad.. be careful and come in later.

If i had to drive 40 miles in this crap 4 miles wont hurt her.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> secretary tried to call in "im not coming to work the roads are iced over"..
> UH NO, the roads arent bad.. be careful and come in later.
> 
> If i had to drive 40 miles in this crap 4 miles wont hurt her.



Yep, ours didnt get in till 9 or after.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> secretary tried to call in "im not coming to work the roads are iced over"..
> UH NO, the roads arent bad.. be careful and come in later.
> 
> If i had to drive 40 miles in this crap 4 miles wont hurt her.





mudracing101 said:


> Yep, ours didnt get in till 9 or after.



 I love my job!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh uh , Jeffro and I are tight.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they wouldnt have anything to do with the water in the summertime and once it got down to below freezing they love it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Ya had me worried there for a minute Jeff.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Dirts Here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Time to share


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to share



No No:


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

what ya sharing??????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

keebs dun ran errbody off


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

MizT was gonna go to work because the employee Hotline said they were opening @ 10:00. She texted a coworker and said she would be there for 11:00. Coworker said, "Are you crazy, I'm calling Tom(Big Boss). Next thing ya know MizT gets a text from Tom saying, "Do not come in Teri".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

MizT and I took a little drive around the neighborhood in her lil Ponyack Vibe. Mostly frozen snow, no problem driving on it at all. Front wheel drive is the next best thing to 4 wheel drive. My truck may have been a different story with no weight on the rear wheels and as long as it is. I could barely make her car get sideways


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

One of MizT's coworkers was stuck on 285 all night long


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT and I took a little drive around the neighborhood in her lil Ponyack Vibe. Mostly frozen snow, no problem driving on it at all. Front wheel drive is the next best thing to 4 wheel drive. My truck may have been a different story with no weight on the rear wheels and as long as it is. I could barely make her car get sideways


Thats what the E brake is for 


Jeff C. said:


> One of MizT's coworkers was stuck on 285 all night long



OUCH!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No:





Keebs said:


> what ya sharing??????


King/queen positition silly.


Jeff C. said:


> MizT and I took a little drive around the neighborhood in her lil Ponyack Vibe. Mostly frozen snow, no problem driving on it at all. Front wheel drive is the next best thing to 4 wheel drive. My truck may have been a different story with no weight on the rear wheels and as long as it is. I could barely make her car get sideways



Yep, found out early that front wheel pull cars on slimy clay dirt roads is alot better than lwb pickumup trucks that dont have four wheel drive.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2014)

Got to head back to Kentucky and count my cold cows.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Got to head back to Kentucky and count my cold cows.



Seen in the news where some of your cows pooted and blew up a barn.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2014)

Roads starting to ice here. Things only going to get worse for us and corporate is having to hold a meeting at noon to decide if we should close. 

No patients all day and all doctors office's closed.


Geniuses I tell ya. Pure genius.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Roads starting to ice here. Things only going to get worse for us and corporate is having to hold a meeting at noon to decide if we should close.
> 
> No patients all day and all doctors office's closed.
> 
> ...



Walb says it is 28 here but the ice and snow are melting off my truck.. MAybe they are a little wrong...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Walb says it is 28 here but the ice and snow are melting off my truck.. MAybe they are a little wrong...



I just checked the Uga station and it says 27.1 I'm with you the water in the streets and ditches (whats left) are not froze, roads here in Tifton are fine.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I just checked the Uga station and it says 27.1 I'm with you the water in the streets and ditches (whats left) are not froze, roads here in Tifton are fine.



Yup, and this whole time i thought 32 was the freezing point.  Science musta lied to us this whole time.  Maybe its really 26?

I called the secretary and told her to just stay home.  I knew she wasnt going to come in anyhow.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Walb says it is 28 here but the ice and snow are melting off my truck.. MAybe they are a little wrong...



I can promise you it's not 28 here but the water puddles are starting to ice around the edges.

We've got a steady stream of rain and sleet coming down and two of us have to cross the I75 bridge, Little River bridge and the Withlacoochee bridge to go home. I'd rather not do that on ice.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

28 degrees here............I can't see anything melting....


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> I can promise you it's not 28 here but the water puddles are starting to ice around the edges.
> 
> We've got a steady stream of rain and sleet coming down and two of us have to cross the I75 bridge, Little River bridge and the Withlacoochee bridge to go home. I'd rather not do that on ice.



better put it in "turtle" gear when you crossing them bridges


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> I can promise you it's not 28 here but the water puddles are starting to ice around the edges.
> 
> We've got a steady stream of rain and sleet coming down and two of us have to cross the I75 bridge, Little River bridge and the Withlacoochee bridge to go home. I'd rather not do that on ice.



The more I watch the radar and temps the more concerned I am about the journey home too.  Might toss a 2000lbs roll of wire in the truck before heading home..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> I can promise you it's not 28 here but the water puddles are starting to ice around the edges.
> 
> We've got a steady stream of rain and sleet coming down and two of us have to cross the I75 bridge, Little River bridge and the Withlacoochee bridge to go home. I'd rather not do that on ice.


Watch it with that hammer girl, you might hurt someone.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> The more I watch the radar and temps the more concerned I am about the journey home too.  Might toss a 2000lbs roll of wire in the truck before heading home..



Roads here are dry now, its still raining down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Melting can occur even when it's below freezing due to Solar radiation.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Melting can occur even when it's below freezing due to Solar radiation.



 Yeah, solar radiation.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Watch it with that hammer girl, you might hurt someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Roads here are dry now, its still raining down there.


They dont ahve puddles on them but they are still "wet".  Im actually more concerned about Ashburn and North.


Jeff C. said:


> Melting can occur even when it's below freezing due to Solar radiation.



Who dat?


Sorry, I stand corrected.  I was looking at the parking lot and part of the raod I can see from my stool..  YOu be right mud


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Melting can occur even when it's below freezing due to Solar radiation.



WOW.......that should have been yo 10000 th post


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

Rode around the block,  I got the most snow in the 'hood!


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, I stand corrected.  I was looking at the parking lot and part of the raod I can see from my stool..  YOu be right mud



stool?.....as in chair/seat


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

Fixin to take the kids outside so they can play in the snow for a while before it all melts.  




Keebs said:


> Rode around the block,  I got the most snow in the 'hood!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> stool?.....as in chair/seat



Mebba...



Bet noone can wipe the smile off Keebs face


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> WOW.......that should have been yo 10000 th post



 

Unfortunately, it was a very boring post for my measly 35,640 th post.

 x2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Unfortunately, it was a very boring post for my measly 35,640 th post.
> 
> x2



over achiever....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Seeing a little meltage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> over achiever....



I usually don't post too much.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. Jeff C. is online now
Chief

Total Posts

    Total Posts: 35,643
    Posts Per Day: 20.45

Jeff, I wanna be like you when i grow up


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2014)

Well well well, the big ahem..bullish she-male in middle Georgia has decided, from the comfort of her home, that the roads and weather will not get bad enough in Valdosta to warrant us going home early.

So now she's psychic too. AWESOME!!! 


I hate hate hate this new company. I really have tried to make the best of it and look on the bright side but it just isn't working.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Well well well, the big ahem..bullish she-male in middle Georgia has decided, from the comfort of her home, that the roads and weather will not get bad enough in Valdosta to warrant us going home early.
> 
> So now she's psychic too. AWESOME!!!
> 
> ...



Now, tell us how you really feel 


IF he/she is single HDM03- might be looking for a date...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Seeing a little meltage.



I'm seeing A LOT of meltage. Still cold out there tho. A balmy 20 now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Well well well, the big ahem..bullish she-male in middle Georgia has decided, from the comfort of her home, that the roads and weather will not get bad enough in Valdosta to warrant us going home early.
> 
> So now she's psychic too. AWESOME!!!
> 
> ...





Got any pics?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Now, tell us how you really feel
> 
> 
> IF he/she is single HDM03- might be looking for a date...



I don't hate Zukiboy, why would I do that to him?  


Even he deserves WAAAAAYYYY better....and someone who likes men.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff C. Jeff C. is online now
> Chief
> 
> Total Posts
> ...



I don't know...you should see how many I've deleted.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got any pics?



I ain't gonna risk breaking my phone. 


Think about 5' tall, shoulders broader than Quack, a crew cut, no makeup and wears men's clothing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> I don't hate Zukiboy, why would I do that to him?
> 
> 
> Even he deserves WAAAAAYYYY better....and someone who likes men.


He told me he isnt selective.  18-80 blind crippled or crazy and a pulse is all he cared about.  Sounds like his type 


Jeff C. said:


> I don't know...you should see how many I've deleted.



  You da man jeff fa fa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> I ain't gonna risk breaking my phone.
> 
> 
> Think about 5' tall, shoulders broader than Quack, a crew cut, no makeup and wears men's clothing.



Is she brunette.. Sounds like and "ex" of mine during desperate times....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Mudd, can you tell if autozone is open??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mudd, can you tell if autozone is open??



 what was I thinking.  Its 1230 mud isnt at work...

Chicken baked in sweet baby Rays fer lunch... Wifey did good.  Shes on a roll


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> I ain't gonna risk breaking my phone.
> 
> 
> Think about 5' tall, shoulders broader than Quack, a crew cut, no makeup and wears men's clothing.



Think I saw one the other day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what was I thinking.  Its 1230 mud isnt at work...
> 
> Chicken baked in sweet baby Rays fer lunch... Wifey did good.  Shes on a roll



It's that Motherly instinct comin out. 


Cickin salad sammiches on toast wiff lettuce, BBQ chips, and sweet lemon tea.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Crazy thing.  The ice/snow is melting off my truck but forming ice cycles on the bottom where its dripping off..


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know...you should see how many I've deleted.



or had deleted..............




 x's to,too,two, II,2, tutu............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> or had deleted..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those have been minimal, but a few have slipped by my self moderatin sensor.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Those have been minimal, but a few have slipped by my self moderatin sensor.



Iv had a few deleted fer me. One a comical observation about a guys avatar in the political forum... 
Note to self do not compare someones picture to a goofy roll on TV..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Melting can occur even when it's below freezing due to Solar radiation.



And from sun reflection also.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs? Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

zaxbys


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2014)

It's cold outside.








Toot


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2014)

Any of y'all going to the turkey-rama in Perry next weekend?


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Those have been minimal, but a few have slipped by my self moderatin sensor.



I made a comment about Quack's monkey once that got deleted..........after I posted it, I decided that it was probably a little over the line......during that time someone "quoted" me telling me that I should remove that post before I got in trouble......duh........I couldn't delete it since he had it quoted...............


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Any of y'all going to the turkey-rama in Perry next weekend?



when is it?...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> I made a comment about Quack's monkey once that got deleted..........after I posted it, I decided that it was probably a little over the line......during that time someone "quoted" me telling me that I should remove that post before I got in trouble......duh........I couldn't delete it since he had it quoted...............



Sorry, i wont quote you anymore..  My bad.  Can you find it in your heart to forgive me?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> I made a comment about Quack's monkey once that got deleted..........after I posted it, I decided that it was probably a little over the line......during that time someone "quoted" me telling me that I should remove that post before I got in trouble......duh........I couldn't delete it since he had it quoted...............



What did you say bout Quacks Monkey??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What did you say bout Quacks Monkey??





Yeah im curious too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Bored.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bored.



What dem is?

Either way Ill be your bestest fwend ever if you share


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What dem is?
> 
> Either way Ill be your bestest fwend ever if you share



Molasses cookies. I'll share!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bored.



Looks good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> It's cold outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stringO+ 



rydert said:


> I made a comment about Quack's monkey once that got deleted..........after I posted it, I decided that it was probably a little over the line......during that time someone "quoted" me telling me that I should remove that post before I got in trouble......duh........I couldn't delete it since he had it quoted...............



I remember that...hope it wasn't me that quoted you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Molasses cookies. I'll share!



PM with my addy incoming


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Molasses cookies. I'll share!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> stringO+
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that...hope it wasn't me that quoted you.



I remember too. I just laughed when somebody quoted him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Watching a youtube video bout a little person (2'9") done had a baby with a 6'4" boyfriend...
So many things i cant say here..  

I guess opposites really do attract?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I remember too. I just laughed when somebody quoted him.



I wonder if dert+ry remembers who quoted him?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22+, Keebs+, havin_fun_huntin+, rydert+, Crickett+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Watching a youtube video bout a little person (2'9") done had a baby with a 6'4" boyfriend...
> So many things i cant say here..
> 
> I guess opposites really do attract?



I hope Quack don't see this.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, i wont quote you anymore..  My bad.  Can you find it in your heart to forgive me?


weren't you


mudracing101 said:


> What did you say bout Quacks Monkey??


No No:


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah im curious too





Jeff C. said:


> stringO+ I remember that...hope it wasn't me that quoted you.



weren't you either


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> when is it?...............


The weekend of the 7th. I can't decide if I wanna go or not, we may try to head down at yo house again but mattech said he's gotta go to California in the next couple of weeks and he may have to leave that Saturday.


Jeff C. said:


> stringO+


Jeff-C-O+


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bored.



I'll trade ya a cupcake for one of them cookies!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Watching a youtube video bout a little person (2'9") done had a baby with a 6'4" boyfriend...
> So many things i cant say here..
> 
> I guess opposites really do attract?


It wasnt Quack and his monkey was it??



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hope Quack don't see this.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Molasses cookies. I'll share!





Crickett said:


> I'll trade ya a cupcake for one of them cookies!



I'll take one of each.......................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'll trade ya a cupcake for one of them cookies!



Hey Jack....that reminds me, I gots some chocolate, peanut butter filled with chocolate icing cupcakes settin here MizT made last night. I'll trade one 2, two, to, too.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> The weekend of the 7th. I can't decide if I wanna go or not, we may try to head down at yo house again but mattech said he's gotta go to California in the next couple of weeks and he may have to leave that Saturday.



might try and meet,meat up in Perry?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bored.



 wish you were here bored with me......... I've been dozing in my recliner...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Any of y'all going to the turkey-rama in Perry next weekend?





rydert said:


> when is it?...............





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hope Quack don't see this.


Maybe I should shoot him a Pm 


mudracing101 said:


> It wasnt Quack and his monkey was it??


i dont know... mebbe


Crickett said:


> I'll trade ya a cupcake for one of them cookies!


Hey Mrs Crickett


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> might try and meet,meat up in Perry?



I thought about that. I'll text you when I find something out from Matt and let ya know sum'n.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Watching a youtube video bout a little person (2'9") done had a baby with a 6'4" boyfriend...
> So many things i cant say here..
> 
> I guess opposites really do attract?







rydert said:


> I'll take one of each.......................







Jeff C. said:


> Hey Jack....that reminds me, I gots some chocolate, peanut butter filled with chocolate icing cupcakes settin here MizT made last night. I'll trade one 2, two, to, too.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey Mrs Crickett



No No: no cupcake for you.....you pickin on little people!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Done overcasted back up here bout 2 hrs ago, drippage is at a standstill.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No No: no cupcake for you.....you pickin on little people!



 

you aint under 3 foot tall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Shrinkage is still possible.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

31-32*


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

Time to go build a fire! I'm freezing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Time to go build a fire! I'm freezing!



Com'ere


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you aint under 3 foot tall.



I'm still short though & my hubby is 6'3"



Jeff C. said:


> Shrinkage is still possible.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

showing 29 here in Tifton....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

My "snowbaby"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Lit my gas logs last night for the 1 st time in a bout 2 yrs. Had to make sure they still worked.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> My "snowbaby"



Awwwww.....he looks sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> showing 29 here in Tifton....



I'm getting 3 diff temps from different thermometers-31, 32, and 25* off of my smartypants phone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm still short though & my hubby is 6'3"



No No: aint da same.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> My "snowbaby"



 Happy Happy Happy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Awwwww.....he looks sooooo cute!!!!


 thanks, I love the camo onsey!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm getting 3 diff temps from different thermometers-31, 32, and 25* off of my smartypants phone



Uuuhh............uuummm............ nevermind........


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm getting 3 diff temps from different thermometers-31, 32, and 25* off of my smartypants phone



You need to download the weather underground app! 

30° here


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> thanks, I love the camo onsey!
> 
> 
> Uuuhh............uuummm............ nevermind........



Yep I love his little camo onsey too, to, 2, two!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> My "snowbaby"



Too stinkin cute!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm still short though & my hubby is 6'3"



my wife is almost 5'-0"tall and weight 95lbs.....she thinks she is 10'-0" and 265lbs


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

danggit.........I was tryin


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> My "snowbaby"



yea grab some pictures off FB and post em, I cant seem to get my photobucket account to work!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Shrinkage is still possible.



hope Quack doesn't see this.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Time to go build a fire! I'm freezing!


Bout to do that myself. 


Keebs said:


> My "snowbaby"



How ADORABLE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> thanks, I love the camo onsey!
> 
> 
> Uuuhh............uuummm............ nevermind........



Phone is sitting on table


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What did you say bout Quacks Monkey??





Jeff C. said:


> Shrinkage is still possible.





gobbleinwoods said:


> hope Quack doesn't see this.













x's to,too,two, II,2, tutu............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

New has been on ALL DAY. 
They just said the first bus has arrived at one of the schools to take the chilren that have been there since Tues. morning home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> my wife is almost 5'-0"tall and weight 95lbs.....she thinks she is 10'-0" and 265lbs



 So does Lil Ms Cricky! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> hope Quack doesn't see this.



Bet he's skeered to step outside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> x's to,too,two, II,2, tutu............



Believe that was  x's 3!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2014)

Just got through filing and buffing my nails. 


We're gonna do facials and pedicures if this keeps up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Jag's got a couple Million $$$ in change we were going to count, but he done feel asleep on me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm still short though & my hubby is 6'3"


You married a big foot


Keebs said:


> My "snowbaby"


Aahhhh, cutsie pootsie dookie doo



rydert said:


> my wife is almost 5'-0"tall and weight 95lbs.....she thinks she is 10'-0" and 265lbs


Pics!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> hope Quack doesn't see this.


Or his Monkey


Jeff C. said:


> Jag's got a couple Million $$$ in change we were going to count, but he done feel asleep on me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You married a big foot
> 
> 
> Aahhhhh, so cutsie pootsie,dookey doo
> ...



OOps Quote fail again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

redurts wife be cute.  She aged x1000 better than him


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> redurts wife be cute.  She aged x1000 better than him



I cain't see her


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag's got a couple Million $$$ in change we were going to count, but he done feel asleep on me.



Best time to count money on halves, 




except when they are relatives.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Crickett
> 
> ...



& hes got a red flannel one just like that one, he looks like a lil lumberjack!


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> redurts wife be cute.  She aged x1000 better than him





Jeff C. said:


> I cain't see her



I caint see her either


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

I think Dirt ignored our pic request.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I think Dirt ignored our pic request.



You gotta be a better stawker...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You gotta be a better stawker...



Oh, i'm on the hunt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

I was stawkin redurt  
Just noticed his wife in the process


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Best time to count money on halves,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

shhhhhhhh......maybe we can work somthin out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

Traffic on the road I live on is just plumb awful. Especially if there is a little bit of snow in the area.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> redurts wife be cute.  She aged x1000 better than him





Jeff C. said:


> I cain't see her





mudracing101 said:


> I caint see her either





mudracing101 said:


> I think Dirt ignored our pic request.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> my wife is almost 5'-0"tall and weight 95lbs.....she thinks she is 10'-0" and 265lbs


I'm taller than her!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> New has been on ALL DAY.
> They just said the first bus has arrived at one of the schools to take the chilren that have been there since Tues. morning home.



 



Jeff C. said:


> So does Lil Ms Cricky!



Git back here 



mudracing101 said:


> You married a big foot



 

I  my big strong man! 

I dated a guy back in HS that was my height........jeez what a whimp!!! 



lilD1188 said:


> & hes got a red flannel one just like that one, he looks like a lil lumberjack!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_



Awww I bet he looks sooo cute in it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Traffic on the road I live on is just plumb awful. Especially if there is a little bit of snow in the area.



Rub it in


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm taller than her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note to self: Crickett married big strong man. Got it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Rub it in





It`s even worse down at our cabin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag's got a couple Million $$$ in change we were going to count, but he done feel asleep on me.



Wish ya'll were here. My son just went into full detail about how we can zombiefy our house. Woulda loved to hear him and Jag planning this one out.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Traffic on the road I live on is just plumb awful. Especially if there is a little bit of snow in the area.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Note to self: Crickett married big strong man. Got it.



I would post up a pic of us from Christmas but he would kill me if I did that! He can't have his pic posted up for everybody to see due to the type of work he does.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm taller than her!



Then you aint short..  most the girls I dated was 5'2"ish. 
Den I met MrsBigfoot.  Fear, I mean, love at 2nd glance.



Nice that dont looks like a yota dash


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Traffic on the road I live on is just plumb awful. Especially if there is a little bit of snow in the area.



Nice! 

I'm just far enough out that I'm in a little quiet area here at the house at least.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Then you aint short..  most the girls I dated was 5'2"ish.
> Den I met MrsBigfoot.  Fear, I mean, love at 2nd glance.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm only 2" taller than her!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Then you aint short..  most the girls I dated was 5'2"ish.
> Den I met MrsBigfoot.  Fear, I mean, love at 2nd glance.
> 
> 
> ...





It is. My 97 Tacoma huntin` truck. More of a 4 wheeler with AC and heater. Doors were froze shut on both of em and I didn`t want to be frammin` on my new Tacoma.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I would post up a pic of us from Christmas but he would kill me if I did that! He can't have his pic posted up for everybody to see due to the type of work he does.


I'll take your word for it.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was stawkin redurt
> Just noticed his wife in the process



Dirt got a hawtie for a wife, he uglier than a mug though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wish ya'll were here. My son just went into full detail about how we can zombiefy our house. Woulda loved to hear him and Jag planning this one out.



I can about picture that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Sun tryin to pop back out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It is. My 97 Tacoma huntin` truck. More of a 4 wheeler with AC and heater. Doors were froze shut on both of em and I didn`t want to be frammin` on my new Tacoma.



I imagine your tickled pink with this cold weather.  is that why they used to call you the bear?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll take your word for it.
> 
> 
> Dirt got a hawtie for a wife, he uglier than a mug though.



 You right.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I imagine your tickled pink with this cold weather.  is that why they used to call you the bear?





I`ve been called so many things, I don`t even remember any more.    As long as I called at suppertime, I don`t much care.  

I do love this weather, for sure. Never seen it too cold for me yet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been called so many things, I don`t even remember any more.    As long as I called at suppertime, I don`t much care.
> 
> I do love this weather, for sure. Never seen it too cold for me yet.



I was told in my earlier days in the forum "dont poke the bear", they were referring to you.

You and Keebs can have this cold.  Im like Mrs H.  give me the summer time


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was told in my earlier days in the forum "dont poke the bear", they were referring to you.
> 
> You and Keebs can have this cold.  Im like Mrs H.  give me the summer time




Yea, that crazy Cajun used to say that about me. Forgot about that.


----------



## rydert (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt got a hawtie for a wife, he uglier than a mug though.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> You right.




dang idjits.........

quit stawkin my wife.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was told in my earlier days in the forum "dont poke the bear", they were referring to you.
> 
> You and Keebs can have this cold.  Im like Mrs H.  give me the summer time



Sho nuff. Brang on Summer. 

Fire in da fireplace, been baking all day and my fingers and toes are still numb.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Got to thinking earlier.  When I worked on my truck the other day some of the tran. fluid leaked out.  Went to check it a few minutes ago.  So far 1 quart in and its still a little low but touching the stick now..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

nic, is it true you and the red head are gonna do some traveling?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nic, is it true you and the red head are gonna do some traveling?



Didn't you see that last pic he posted


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Didn't you see that last pic he posted



Sorry, my memory is short, sorry.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nic, is it true you and the red head are gonna do some traveling?





Little bit, here and yonder. We want to see Savannah, Yellowstone, maybe a western elk hunt. I`d like to see the Little Bighorn Battlefield.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Nic, are we there yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> dang idjits.........
> 
> quit stawkin my wife.........


Tell her i said Hey



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Got to thinking earlier.  When I worked on my truck the other day some of the tran. fluid leaked out.  Went to check it a few minutes ago.  So far 1 quart in and its still a little low but touching the stick now..


Keep your tranny full


Hornet22 said:


> Didn't you see that last pic he posted


Well, looky at Mr. Hawtnet.



Nicodemus said:


> Little bit, here and yonder. We want to see Savannah, Yellowstone, maybe a western elk hunt. I`d like to see the Little Bighorn Battlefield.


 Enjoy it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Later Mud.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, are we there yet?





Close. Just got to get through late winter spec fishin` and spring turkey season. Also got to fit my travels in between flyfishin` the Kinch for redbellies, bedfishin` for Seminole shellcrackers, lights at Blackshear for everything, you know what I mean.

This retirement life is tough.

Oh yea, time down in the Panhandle between Econfina and Port St Joe fishin` and plunderin`. I done fell in love with Appalachicola too. We can leave the Seminole cabin and be there in just a little while.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Little bit, here and yonder. We want to see Savannah, Yellowstone, maybe a western elk hunt. I`d like to see the Little Bighorn Battlefield.


A customer at work traveled the Eastern US with his wife.  They visited alot of Civil War battle sites.  That was his thing that he was really into.  They did reenactments and such together.  He told me that was very enjoyable for him and hopes to travel more once his wife retires.



Jeff C. said:


> Later Mud.



X2


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

The Redhead retires Friday, day after tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead retires Friday, day after tomorrow.



Gotta admit, I'm a little jealous.  I'v only been as far North as DC.  Troy Alabama is as far West and St. Pete. is as far South.

You and the boss lady stay safe in your travels.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Close. Just got to get through late winter spec fishin` and spring turkey season. Also got to fit my travels in between flyfishin` the Kinch for redbellies, bedfishin` for Seminole shellcrackers, lights at Blackshear for everything, you know what I mean.
> 
> This retirement life is tough.
> 
> Oh yea, time down in the Panhandle between Econfina and Port St Joe fishin` and plunderin`. I done fell in love with Appalachicola too. We can leave the Seminole cabin and be there in just a little while.


 i'm jealous



Jeff C. said:


> Later Mud.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> A customer at work traveled the Eastern US with his wife.  They visited alot of Civil War battle sites.  That was his thing that he was really into.  They did reenactments and such together.  He told me that was very enjoyable for him and hopes to travel more once his wife retires.
> 
> 
> 
> X2





Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead retires Friday, day after tomorrow.


Thats great.





Later y'all, be careful with this weather. I'm out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Close. Just got to get through late winter spec fishin` and spring turkey season. Also got to fit my travels in between flyfishin` the Kinch for redbellies, bedfishin` for Seminole shellcrackers, lights at Blackshear for everything, you know what I mean.
> 
> This retirement life is tough.
> 
> Oh yea, time down in the Panhandle between Econfina and Port St Joe fishin` and plunderin`. I done fell in love with Appalachicola too. We can leave the Seminole cabin and be there in just a little while.



 

I just hope I can handle all that labor intensive leisure when I get to that point.  Whenever that is.

I'll be tempted to move further out from civilization, I know that for sure. MizT is several yrs behind me, so it'll have to wait til she's ready to hang it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead retires Friday, day after tomorrow.



Congratulations to her!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

Im out too.  Yall have a safe and warm night.  If you gotta travel watch out for the idjits out there..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks ya`ll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im out too.  Yall have a safe and warm night.  If you gotta travel watch out for the idjits out there..



Take Care, LeRoy.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead retires Friday, day after tomorrow.



 Congrats to her!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2014)

still a bit of snow on the ground and roofs, got logs smoldering in the fireplace, got 3 worthless dogs snoring on the couch, a sick wife sneezing in the chair next to me, and we're  out of chocolate milk.
Does the National guard deliver?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

I just had some flurries while I was feeding horses!!   But MAN it's cold out there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Never got above freezing today.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Never got above freezing today.



Here neither..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Never got above freezing today.





Keebs said:


> Here neither..........





High here at the house today was 26.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Here neither..........





Nicodemus said:


> High here at the house today was 26.



Shoot, y'all may have been colder than us. Showed 32* on one for a high, 31* on another, and Accu Weather on phone is showing 29* right now.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> High here at the house today was 26.





Jeff C. said:


> Shoot, y'all may have been colder than us. Showed 32* on one for a high, 31* on another, and Accu Weather on phone is showing 29* right now.



I never saw mine go over 30........ alllll day........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I just hope I can handle all that labor intensive leisure when I get to that point.  Whenever that is.
> 
> I'll be tempted to move further out from civilization, I know that for sure. MizT is several yrs behind me, so it'll have to wait til she's ready to hang it up.


old 



Keebs said:


> Here neither..........


It aggravating to post from an I phone.  I need a new computer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> old
> 
> 
> It aggravating to post from an I phone.  I need a new computer.



Don't make come down there, Fluffy!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> old
> 
> 
> It aggravating to post from an I phone.  I need a new computer.


 I thought you were already looking at one!


Jeff C. said:


> Don't make come down there, Fluffy!



 come'on Chief, I'll video!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> I never saw mine go over 30........ alllll day........



my walb app is still showin 30° for fitzgerald!


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> my walb app is still showin 30° for fitzgerald!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_



  I don't have an "app"....... I have a digital reader on the porch & an index thingy inside that tells me the inside & outside temperature........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

I went out right after dinner and poured hot water in the chickens water pan. An hour later it was froze up harder`n woodpecker lips again. They seemed grateful though, we got 5 eggs this evenin`. Most they`ve give in at least 6 weeks was 3 or 4.

I love it out there, but it`s cold, no doubt that.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I went out right after dinner and poured hot water in the chickens water pan. An hour later it was froze up harder`n woodpecker lips again. They seemed grateful though, we got 5 eggs this evenin`. Most they`ve give in at least 6 weeks was 3 or 4.
> 
> I love it out there, but it`s cold, no doubt that.



 Don't you know hot water freezes quicker than cold water?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Don't you know hot water freezes quicker than cold water?




Uhh, no. Whoever heard of such?  How come?


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> I don't have an "app"....... I have a digital reader on the porch & an index thingy inside that tells me the inside & outside temperature........



we had a digital thermometer but in all the cleanin and findin all our stuff process it got lost and has yet to be found again


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't make come down there, Fluffy!


ya messin with a heavy weight lol



Keebs said:


> I thought you were already looking at one!
> 
> 
> come'on Chief, I'll video!!


aint had time



Nicodemus said:


> I went out right after dinner and poured hot water in the chickens water pan. An hour later it was froze up harder`n woodpecker lips again. They seemed grateful though, we got 5 eggs this evenin`. Most they`ve give in at least 6 weeks was 3 or 4.
> 
> I love it out there, but it`s cold, no doubt that.





Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, no. Whoever heard of such?  How come?


cause I seen on the web.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 29, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> we had a digital thermometer but in all the cleanin and findin all our stuff process it got lost and has yet to be found again
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_



Ya mamas got it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, no. Whoever heard of such?  How come?


 I dunno, Home Ec maybe?  I was always told to fill the ice trays with hot water so they'd freeze quicker......


mudracing101 said:


> Ya mamas got it



 bad Mud!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

Get a real thermometer. Put it out at the barn in the shade. All feed and seed stores have em. The real accurate.


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Ya mamas got it



sooo thats where it went....

nahh its round here somewhere...


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Don't you know hot water freezes quicker than cold water?





Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, no. Whoever heard of such?  How come?





Keebs said:


> I dunno, Home Ec maybe?  I was always told to fill the ice trays with hot water so they'd freeze quicker......
> 
> 
> bad Mud!



That's what I was always told too?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> That's what I was always told too?



 See??? Even little cricky knows it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> See??? Even little cricky knows it!





That`s cause ya`ll smart!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2014)

Little pellets of ice falling from the sky. The steps are all iced over. Work called, not opening until 10 tomorrow. At least I can sleep a little later than usual. 

I got one sick baby on my hands. All of the indoor cats have some sort of cold but poor little baby Titan has got it bad. Hims widdle eyes are so swollen and runny he can't hardly open them. He's sneezing worse than I've ever heard anyone sneeze.

Guess he's gonna have to go to the vet tomorrow. This is all he's done today, lay in someone's lap and sleep and sneeze.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2014)

poor kitty cats.....
Glad this weather is about over, i'm down to my last squirrel.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wimmen.......
okay, Bubbette is sick. While my squirrel is frying she asks me to go to the store and get her some Zi-cam or something like that. "Umm... i'm cooking my squirrel." For some reason she expected me to just turn off the stove and go right now. She couldn't wait for me to finish cooking and eating? Nope. She gone.
I'm in trouble for doing nothing wrong again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Wimmen.......
> okay, Bubbette is sick. While my squirrel is frying she asks me to go to the store and get her some Zi-cam or something like that. "Umm... i'm cooking my squirrel." For some reason she expected me to just turn off the stove and go right now. She couldn't wait for me to finish cooking and eating? Nope. She gone.
> I'm in trouble for doing nothing wrong again.


 you arent use to that by now?  5 years married and if that doesnt happen atleast once a month i feel i have failed


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you arent use to that by now?  5 years married and if that doesnt happen atleast once a month i feel i have failed



Coming up on 25 years of wedded bliss and blessed out. It's not that i don't feel bad for her, its just that i'm not gonna drop everything i'm doing and run out to the store for her.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Coming up on 25 years of wedded bliss and blessed out. It's not that i don't feel bad for her, its just that i'm not gonna drop everything i'm doing and run out to the store for her.



honestly im lucky.  the wife really does spoil me.  she most likely would drop everything to make me feel better...or quit griping.  not sure which..  i would have done exactly what you did.  iwould prolly have been a little course tho..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 30, 2014)

TODAY IS HAPPY HUMP "SNOW GO AWAY" DAY !!!

Heck, it is so cold outside that the Wednesday Hump Day Camel won't even show his face this morning.  

This white stuff has gotten me way behind in my work and I need some warm sunshine shining down on me and melting this stuff really soon too.  Of course, it is pretty BUT when you have to work and travel out in this slick, dangerous mess, it is not any fun at all.  I have seen enough snowflakes to last me the rest of my lifetime so if I never see another, I will be a happy camper for sure. 

Now where is Gobblin and some of his hot coffee???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TODAY IS HAPPY HUMP "SNOW GO AWAY" DAY !!!
> 
> Heck, it is so cold outside that the Wednesday Hump Day Camel won't even show his face this morning.
> 
> ...



right here EE


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Mornin Kids......


Uhhhhhh EE......I think it Happy Thurstday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Mornin........I wasn't tryin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have never seen cats with a cold.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin........I wasn't tryin!



Me neither i just got here and there it is, just laying there waiting on me i guess


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Morning folks!

Looks like haters be hatin again today. This should be entertaining


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Me neither i just got here and there it is, just laying there waiting on me i guess



I was waitin on you, Your Hiness! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> Looks like haters be hatin again today. This should be entertaining



Makes me SICK!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> Looks like haters be hatin again today. This should be entertaining



Mornin Leroy, i think they just strirrin the pot thats all. Everybody loves a place that when you come in every one knows your name and they always glad ya came.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was waitin on you, Your Hiness!
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me SICK!



I see that sharing has come back around.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Kids......
> 
> 
> Uhhhhhh EE......I think it Happy Thurstday!




Chief, you are so right.  I guess that is what happens when you drink Barcardi 151 and chase it with cough medicine!!! Yep, lost a whole day somehow.  The last thing that I remember was checking yesterday morning's newspaper to see if my name was on the obituary page.  





ps:  Actually, the battery in my watch died yesterday so it is still showing Wednesday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, you are so right.  I guess that is what happens when you drink Barcardi 151 and chase it with cough medicine!!! Yep, lost a whole day somehow.  The last thing that I remember was checking yesterday morning's newspaper to see if my name was on the obituary page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was Friday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I thought it was Friday



Well Mud, it looks like that you and I might make a good team then.  All we have to do is split things down the middle and we have "THURSDAY"!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was waitin on you, Your Hiness!
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me SICK!


And they said we are pointless.  i disagree   whittled on this thing all night getting a good point on it.


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Leroy, i think they just strirrin the pot thats all. Everybody loves a place that when you come in every one knows your name and they always glad ya came.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, you are so right.  I guess that is what happens when you drink Barcardi 151 and chase it with cough medicine!!! Yep, lost a whole day somehow.  The last thing that I remember was checking yesterday morning's newspaper to see if my name was on the obituary page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You were sposed to do that today.....Happy Thurstday. You  time traveled back to the past.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2014)

Morning.... 
Sick tadef this mornin! Think I will take a bubble bath...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning....
> Sick tadef this mornin! Think I will take a bubble bath...



Bubble baths with epson salts are awesome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning....
> Sick tadef this mornin! Think I will take a bubble bath...



We got a SICK thread you can go post in...GIT outta here! 

Hope you shake that mess soon....sux!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning....
> Sick tadef this mornin! Think I will take a bubble bath...


Morning Bog


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bubble baths with epson salts are awesome.



Sometimes you worry me Leroy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Got lots to do, i'll check in later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Bog
> 
> 
> Sometimes you worry me Leroy.



Dont be hatin to, too 2 two.  When Im sick the first thing I do is take a HOT bath.  Done that since I was a kid.
 Now git to work


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

hay........I see da sun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


" oh my"


rydert said:


> hay........I see da sun



Me too. I be sho nuff happy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin galfwiend! 



rydert said:


> hay........I see da sun



It's actually a Star!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2014)

2 rooster bullets over easy... Bacon an grits with tamaters


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin galfwiend!
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a Star!



You on a roll today Jeff fa fa. 


And my post yesterday should have said zombie proof. Not zombiefy. 
H22 said he knew what I was talking about.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Anyone heard from keebs??


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> And they said we are pointless.  i disagree   whittled on this thing all night getting a good point on it.



We must be pretty entertaining cause I've seen that jcountry fella lurkin in here before!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You on a roll today Jeff fa fa.
> 
> 
> And my post yesterday should have said zombie proof. Not zombiefy.
> H22 said he knew what I was talking about.



Yeah.....now that would've gotten Jag all jacked up sideways!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh BTW......I'm sick.....fo real..... my hubby done gave me his crud!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We must be pretty entertaining cause I've seen that jcountry fella lurkin in here before!



I don't get it! I just know I would hate to have to go through life like that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We must be pretty entertaining cause I've seen that jcountry fella lurkin in here before!



Me too, I think Ill bring that up next time i see him in here.
There might even be a thread started on it if im bored enough  

Hope ya get to feeling better Crickett


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oh BTW......I'm sick.....fo real..... my hubby done gave me his crud!









Go over there and give "the HEED"  and jcountry a hug.


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It's actually a Star!



.......



last post.....lock er down......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> last post.....lock er down......



Gettin close +dert! Why don't you start us a new one when this one plays out.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

my bed is already calling my name..


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Go over there and give "the HEED"  and jcountry a hug.



I only hug my friends! I went in there & coughed all over da place!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my bed is already calling my name..



I'm still in mine!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm still in mine!



  its not very nice to rub that in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oh BTW......I'm sick.....fo real..... my hubby done gave me his crud!



 Chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I only hug my friends! I went in there & coughed all over da place!



   Hupe I don't get SICK!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hupe I don't get SICK!



you gonna get a virus on your dum dum phone


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its not very nice to rub that in.


Sowwy....but I'm sick & don't really wanna get up! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chicken noodle soup.



 yep....think I'll see if I have the stuff to make some homemade.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you gonna get a virus on your dum dum phone



Not on it.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2014)

howdy folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont be hatin to, too 2 two.  When Im sick the first thing I do is take a HOT bath.  Done that since I was a kid.
> Now git to work


Put that whip up youngin



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





rydert said:


> hay........I see da sun


Mornin Dirt, tell the Mrs. i said Hi.


Crickett said:


> Oh BTW......I'm sick.....fo real..... my hubby done gave me his crud!


Thats cauze he a big foot


Jeff C. said:


> Not on it.....


Dum dum phone , that made me giggle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> howdy folks



Scooter


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> howdy folks



PM sent..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> howdy folks



Surp?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Last post lock her down


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

nope


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C + time = old man


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dirt tryer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff C + time = old man




I was just lookin at my wrinkles.


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just lookin at my wrinkles.



wrinkles=wisdom


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just lookin at my wrinkles.



or late night partying.....................


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt tryer



I wasn't tryin.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just lookin at my wrinkles.





Scars of experience.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> wrinkles=wisdom



I knew I liked you!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

just got to work........... should have stayed home.......... in bed, like Crickett......... hope you feel better soon, you too Blood......... this mess ain't nuttin to play wiff, it just won't LEAVE!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Scars of experience.



 Now that perked me up! Never heard that before.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs here



She left without so much as a hello


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> just got to work........... should have stayed home.......... in bed, like Crickett......... hope you feel better soon, you too Blood......... this mess ain't nuttin to play wiff, it just won't LEAVE!!!!



Knock on wood! 


Fruit juices work for me. Get well soon, Keebsy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> just got to work........... should have stayed home.......... in bed, like Crickett......... hope you feel better soon, you too Blood......... this mess ain't nuttin to play wiff, it just won't LEAVE!!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs here





havin_fun_huntin said:


> She left without so much as a hello



That HFH guy is blind as a bat...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Put that whip up youngin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















Keebs said:


> just got to work........... should have stayed home.......... in bed, like Crickett......... hope you feel better soon, you too Blood......... this mess ain't nuttin to play wiff, it just won't LEAVE!!!!



 I shoulda just stayed in bed! I done dropped a whole bottle of V8 Splash ALL over my kitchen floor!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I shoulda just stayed in bed! I done dropped a whole bottle of V8 Splash ALL over my kitchen floor!



Good name for it, I reckon!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Knock on wood!
> 
> 
> Fruit juices work for me. Get well soon, Keebsy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



My dogs would have that cleaned up in no time.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good name for it, I reckon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I shoulda just stayed in bed! I done dropped a whole bottle of V8 Splash ALL over my kitchen floor!





Jeff C. said:


> Good name for it, I reckon!






 <--------- molasses cookie/peanut butter sammich


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> My dogs would have that cleaned up in no time.



 my dogs juss wanted to walk all in it!


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



get a straw........you should be able to suck most of that up........wait...has it been 5 seconds?......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> my dogs juss wanted to walk all in it!



Pour some Vodka in it and I'd lick it up!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> get a straw........you should be able to suck most of that up........wait...has it been 5 seconds?......





Jeff C. said:


> Pour some Vodka in it and I'd lick it up!



YUCK!!! I have 2 dogs & 1 is a lab!!! Y'all with labs know how bad they shed! That stuff was contaminated the split second it hit the floor!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

yall so silly...


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall so silly...



what?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Pour some Vodka in it and I'd lick it up!



Now we talkin


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey erey buddy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

howdy hunt to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> YUCK!!! I have 2 dogs & 1 is a lab!!! Y'all with labs know how bad they shed! That stuff was contaminated the split second it hit the floor!



Hair of the Dog! 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey erey buddy.



Sup, W2H+?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall so silly...


They cheerin me up though! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now we talkin


Bleh! Now had it been my bottle of RM CS.....oh yeah I would've strained the dog hairs out!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hair of the Dog!
> 
> 
> 
> Sup, W2H+?


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey erey buddy.



last post.....lock er down..

I knew you was fixin to show up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey erey buddy.



Hey W2H.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hair of the Dog!
> 
> 
> 
> Sup, W2H+?





mudracing101 said:


> Hey W2H.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 30, 2014)

Worked from the house yesterday and about to go to the office and see what kind of damage I can do there for the rest of the day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> They cheerin me up though!
> 
> Bleh! Now had it been my bottle of RM CS.....oh yeah I would've strained the dog hairs out!



 me too.  Its a guarantee youll get a laugh in here atleast once a week


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> me too.  Its a guarantee youll get a laugh in here atleast once a week



Yep...... so this place ain't so pointless after all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonder if +dert is going to start the new driveler? I'm SICK of it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Knock on wood!
> 
> 
> Fruit juices work for me. Get well soon, Keebsy.


Ishouldnotbeatwork..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> That HFH guy is blind as a bat...





Crickett said:


> I shoulda just stayed in bed! I done dropped a whole bottle of V8 Splash ALL over my kitchen floor!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Laughter is da best medicine!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if +dert is going to start the new driveler? I'm SICK of it.


one reason I have tunnel vision, the haters gonna hate, so I just stay where I know everyone and don't worry 'bout the rest!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Last post +dert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> one reason I have tunnel vision, the haters gonna hate, so I just stay where I know everyone and don't worry 'bout the rest!



They just jealous!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> one reason I have tunnel vision, the haters gonna hate, so I just stay where I know everyone and don't worry 'bout the rest!




It`s nice to be a regular member again, and not worry or have to deal with anything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Get it ready +dert.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2014)

Redirt, do ya thang booboo


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They just jealous!


I know, but if ya don't like it, don't LOOK!!


Nicodemus said:


> It`s nice to be a regular member again, and not worry or have to deal with anything.


 I bet it IS a weight off your shoulders!


----------



## rydert (Jan 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if +dert is going to start the new driveler? I'm SICK of it.



go ahead Jeff C...............sounds like a good title


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> one reason I have tunnel vision, the haters gonna hate, so I just stay where I know everyone and don't worry 'bout the rest!



See my new sig line!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s nice to be a regular member again, and not worry or have to deal with anything.



Nice to see you round here again still spreadin words of wisdom, but in a new capacity!


----------

